# YT 9/30/2020 - To Cole Smithey, from Barb, and Sonichu (Prime)



## Pepper Jack (Sep 30, 2020)

Barb looks like she is filming an ISIS hostage video.

Immediately afterwards Barb's message to Cole, Chris immediately ruins it with his merge bullshit.

Chris encourages Cole to look up his phone number, which is all over the internet, and to call them.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Sep 30, 2020)

I feel so bad for Cole, he just wants to escape association and then chris and barb film this horrifying video


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't even started the video and already I'm cringing hard.
jesus christ chris has sad violin music on to try and play on cole's emotions.
using your braindead mother to try and get your brother to take care of her so you can play lego all day. See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.
"Very nice." And he pats her like a dog. Fuck you chris you piece of shit.
My toes curl in supreme levels of cringe as 'Sonichu' addresses Cole. Fucking why chris, why.
*screams in agony as chris uses THIS to spread his nonsense about the merge*
Chris has a Joe Biden moment and sputters out random nonsense before talking about Cole hanging out with iron man in some weird attempt to make this sound cool and not totally insane.
1:03 the pony horn/wings of fail are hung up on the wall.
Chris FINALLY talks about barb. Shows she takes a backseat to everything in chris's delusions.
More stuttering as chris shows us he's slowly going back to when he was 4 and unable to speak.
Is chris drunk? He can barely get a coherent sentence out. Its worse than usual.
he keeps playing with his hair and moving around.
more proof that chris's F in english is well deserved.
AND THERE'S THAT FUCKING TONGUE.
Chris says this is unscripted. No shit. I'm sure reading a script would be enough to get chris sweaty, and he's already sweating bullets from walking from barb's room to his.
Chris lapses back to reality long enough to tell cole thanks for the flowers before toing back about how cole's going to see comic book characters IRL.
lol, Batman lives in New Jersey? what?
Chris says 'take that cole' like saying cartoons are real is some kind of sick burn.
Chris says "Zoo zana" and says that's still a thing. wtf is going on here?
DRAMATIC GLASSES REMOVAL
Chris says his mom said 'whoopee doo for him' and seems to think this will somehow endear him and his mother to cole after sending her flowers. Sorta like spitting in cole's eye there, you shit pig.
Chris brings up cole not inviting chris and Barb to his wedding. Again, not winning you any favors, Chris.
Chris says you were right about 'mama' on a number of things, and I first think its about Barb but no. Chris means himself because 'sonichu' is talking.
TONGUE.
Barb apparently yelled at chris about something at some point. Dunno what.
he's been knocking on his head a lot this video. I'm sure he likes the echo.
Chris says his phone number is spread around the internet, and that he's popular. There's the chris chan ego on display.

I normally only do these things for his live reactions but damn did I need to do this just to watch this shit.


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 30, 2020)

is it just me or has her eyes gotten more sunken since the last time we saw her?


----------



## literalwho? (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, Barb looks better more alive than her last recent appearances.
Also, is the Sonichu "Prime" shit new?


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't know whats creepier, the fact that Barb actually does NOT even blink once during the whole intro of the video, or the fact that Chris sorta rubs her shoulder like he is praising a dog than his actual mother.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

What's the likelihood that the flowers actually came from Cole, and not a ween? Near zero? And does Chris still believe that by uploading this to YouTube, that Cole will automatically see it?


----------



## Raiken (Sep 30, 2020)

such a finely shaved young lady.
I think he is getting burn marks from the medalion.

Edit: oh god he is profoundly sweatting is disturbing to watch.


----------



## A Flying Nun (Sep 30, 2020)

I have not paid regular attention to Chris in what must be 2-3 years now.

I have so many questions.


----------



## Gooby (Sep 30, 2020)

Imagine if Cole actually saw this. Barb guilt trips him, and Chris takes over and says "Brother, this is actually Sonichu". Imagine that being your family. Do you call someone and say "hey we need a wellness check, I think my mom and tranny brother are mentally ill, my brother told me that he thinks he's a cartoon he drew 20 years ago, and he's trying to convince me I've been hanging out with Iron Man and the Avengers when I have done no such thing"? Holy shit.


----------



## Penis (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't know how I would even describe this video to anyone. One second you see a dementia-addled woman longing for her estranged son who reached out to her, and a minute later this lunatic takes over rambling about a meeting Iron Man.

Prime schizoid-era Chris material


----------



## Ray Streip (Sep 30, 2020)

"What a nice video OH HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THAT"


----------



## Iamthatis (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow, Chris has gotten way worse.  He seems super manic...I wonder who sent the flowers?


----------



## Dick Pooman (Sep 30, 2020)

Is it just a coincidence that he mentions it being 6 months to the day since he "swapped bodies" with Sonichu?


----------



## Pepper Jack (Sep 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> What's the likelihood that the flowers actually came from Cole, and not a ween? Near zero? And does Chris still believe that by uploading this to YouTube, that Cole will automatically see it?


There is a 0% chance Cole sent those flowers. This is pure weenery.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 30, 2020)

Iamthatis said:


> Wow, Chris has gotten way worse.  He seems super manic...I wonder who sent the flowers?


Plot twist, Chris sent them and he doesn't even know it yet.


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 30, 2020)

Hmm. Chris’ online shop is removed due to non-payment... wants to open another. Tugboat won’t arrive for another week.

Yeah, I don’t think Cole is giving you or your mom any money, Chris.


----------



## Penis (Sep 30, 2020)

Iamthatis said:


> Wow, Chris has gotten way worse.  He seems super manic...I wonder who sent the flowers?



Yeah hot take but a troll for sure sent that


----------



## Chan Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

The music is so creepy


----------



## D_Tractor (Sep 30, 2020)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I feel so bad for Cole, he just wants to escape association and then chris and barb film this horrifying video


Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


----------



## A Flying Nun (Sep 30, 2020)

Real talk tho how the HELL is Barb still alive?! Her brain died years ago and somehow she's still going.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Sep 30, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


I was unaware of that,


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Chris's misconceptions about the Internet continue to amaze. Not only does he believe that Cole will see this but he just directs Cole to call him on the number that's been shared on the Internet by trolls, as if Cole would see that too. It's like he believes that the Internet is such a small place that Cole will automatically bump into both, or that by virtue of it being Chris's or labeled as having to do with Cole, it will automatically pop up for Cole. In a way Chris is right because there's no doubt that some weens will have already sent this to Cole, and I can only imagine his reaction if he even looks at it in the first place. "Sonichu" calling Chris and not Barb "mama" must be confusing if he does look at it, hell, it's confusing for me.


----------



## Aramis (Sep 30, 2020)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder who sent the flowers?



Sonichu.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Sep 30, 2020)

Barb's eyeballs must be so dry all the time


----------



## Chan Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

Chris's face looked really dirty, like caked in dirt


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Sep 30, 2020)

After watching the video and seeing such a strange and horrible state Barb is in, with her unblinking gaze, I decided to make something that really speaks volumes about the whole feeling of the intro


----------



## Spergichu (Sep 30, 2020)

>be cole
>mom refuses to tell you who your real dad is
>constantly bouncing around stepdads, most of which are abusive
>almost get killed by your mom because of her paranoia and retardation
>jump ship and fly across the country the instant you can
>mom gets remarried to some retired asshole, has a kid despite being 40
>claw your way up and become a somewhat notable movie critic and move to new york
>little brother is an autistic faggot who spends his time drawing shitty comics and making an ass of himself online
>despite this, he is far more famous than you will ever be
>he randomly contacts you, begging for money, despite him being able bodied and competent enough to provide for himself
>ignore him, he get's pissed and draws shitty comics of you
>repeat this cycle every few years


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 30, 2020)

You know if someone sent me a video of my estranged relative talking about how I was hanging out with superheroes and he was this cartoon he drew back in the day I’d probably start wanting to change my name and address so I could get as far away from this as possible.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 30, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I haven't even started the video and already I'm cringing hard.
> jesus christ chris has sad violin music on to try and play on cole's emotions.
> using your braindead mother to try and get your brother to take care of her so you can play lego all day. See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.


I  hate as a person because this merge bs has gone too far and he has to bring it up in everything he makes and everyone he talks too same for this "I'm really sonichu and momma's away on vacation." Though this does give me the funny mental picture of cole seeing this video and thinking "I am so glad I left that house when I did."


----------



## SuperJ (Sep 30, 2020)

Never change, Chris.


----------



## jc17 (Sep 30, 2020)

Imagine if Cole decided to give Chris a chance to talk with him, a discussion between two adults...

"Hey ya- yeah, hi there, brother! Or rather, my mother's brother seeing as I'm actually Sonichu prime and we switched bodies some time ago."


----------



## IsaacShraeder (Sep 30, 2020)

> Hey Cole, got a little message for you myself, _brother. _This is actually Sonichu, yeah the one and only[...]-


Wow, since when was Sonichu Cole's brother?
How long will Chris keep up the LARP? At this point, he can't possibly believe in it himself. He's just very poorly trying to deceive his perceived "following".


----------



## Fat retard (Sep 30, 2020)

jc17 said:


> Imagine if Cole decided to give Chris a chance to talk with him, a discussion between two adults...
> 
> "Hey ya- yeah, hi there, brother! Or rather, my mother's brother seeing as I'm actually Sonichu prime and we switched bodies some time ago."


I think at this point Chris is incapable of having even short conversations with people who aren’t at least partially retarded without making them worried for his and there own safety


----------



## taintmisbehavin (Sep 30, 2020)

She can’t even blink twice to let us know if her life is in danger.



I like that when Chris blanks out, he just hits the top of his head to fix it like it’s a TV on the fritz.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I  hate as a person because this merge bs has gone too far and he has to bring it up in everything he makes and everyone he talks too same for this "I'm really sonichu and momma's away on vacation." Though this does give me the funny mental picture of cole seeing this video and thinking "I am so glad I left that house when I did."


The fact that chris thinks this is perfectly normal, sane behavior is almost scary.


----------



## Spergichu (Sep 30, 2020)

IsaacShraeder said:


> Wow, since when was Sonichu Cole's brother?
> How long will Chris keep up the LARP? At this point, he can't possibly believe in it himself. He's just very poorly trying to deceive his perceived "following".



I like to imagine that Chris did his own autistic imitation of Liquid Ocelot and "brainwashed" himself into thinking he's Sonichu. Which makes it even funnier when he slips up like this considering how much "effort" he puts into his LARP.


----------



## Blarmed&Dangerous (Sep 30, 2020)

Call the police


----------



## Silver Octopus (Sep 30, 2020)

Holy shit, that insane tangent Chris went on at the end...
Barb was the most normal part of that video...


----------



## Meat Pickle (Sep 30, 2020)

Is there ever a moment where Chris doesn't mention the Merge?


----------



## lifefex 655 (Sep 30, 2020)

oh neat a new barb vide---

dear god. Is this the first time chris has actually vocalized being sonichu? i know hes talked about it on twitter but has he ever said "hey guys sonichu here"? 
nvm just watched the start of his red vs blue video and he said "hey guys sonichu in mama's body"  insanity


----------



## Rabbit Avatar (Sep 30, 2020)

Feel like I'm listening to the ending theme of The Shining or The Caretaker music in the background there while Barb is talking. Fitting.


----------



## Shabobus (Sep 30, 2020)

It's funny that one of the first things Chris mentions is all the mysterious wrongs Cole has supposedly inflicted on Barbara over the years. I guess she can't let things go any better than her son can.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Sep 30, 2020)

jc17 said:


> Imagine if Cole decided to give Chris a chance to talk with him, a discussion between two adults...
> 
> "Hey ya- yeah, hi there, brother! Or rather, my mother's brother seeing as I'm actually Sonichu prime and we switched bodies some time ago."


I can't help but think it'd basically be - 
"Hey Cole! Gimmie money and look after Barb, I've got important dimension merge stuff to do. *Stress Sigh*"


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Sep 30, 2020)

I once read a passage in a book that best describes Barb’s face.

“Rictus of pain”

And if Chris loses any more hair up front he’s gonna look like Tranny Devito.


----------



## CouchPotato (Sep 30, 2020)

Totally normal. Remember, these two tried to drive over a store clerk and fought the police back in the day as well.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 30, 2020)

Well. That just happened, didn't it. This entire seizure of a diatribe may as well have just been spewed out across 27 entries on Twatter; he is more incomprehensible than ever.

And no. Those flowers did not come from Cole. Lol, no. 



Lolcow Imperium said:


> is it just me or has her eyes gotten more sunken since the last time we saw her?



If you're not talking about Blarb, you're a faggot.


----------



## dacwcman68 (Sep 30, 2020)

Chris looks so sweaty in this video, I can't imagine what kind of swamp his house turned into this summer assuming they have little/no means of functioning air conditioning.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 30, 2020)

IsaacShraeder said:


> Wow, since when was Sonichu Cole's brother?
> How long will Chris keep up the LARP? At this point, he can't possibly believe in it himself. He's just very poorly trying to deceive his perceived "following".


Considering how during the last stream "sonichu" started crying at various points about being away from his fast superpowered body and surrounded by "mama's" weens I'd say he's too far gone to just drop it without a good reason. Damn covid-19 did a serious number on him this year


----------



## Woyzeck (Sep 30, 2020)

Now Chris knows that everything Cole said about Barb is true. I mean how couldn't it be? She YELLED at him!


----------



## Uncle Meat (Sep 30, 2020)

Does Chris have dentures? His teeth look weird.

14 Branchland has to qualify as one of the weirdest spots on Earth. It's like Eraserhead in real life.


----------



## jawsome (Sep 30, 2020)

I can't believe Cole responded!



Spoiler: I lied...


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Sep 30, 2020)

Chris has really mastered the art of the thumbnail.


----------



## Lad3004 (Sep 30, 2020)

Can't believe it turned out that after all this time Sonichu's brother is Cole Smithey while Chris is his father.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Sep 30, 2020)

A Flying Nun said:


> Real talk tho how the HELL is Barb still alive?! Her brain died years ago and somehow she's still going.


the hoard has taken over her body


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 30, 2020)

Jesus Christ it’s like a trailer to next The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## Pinkboy Lite (Sep 30, 2020)

Shabobus said:


> It's funny that one of the first things Chris mentions is all the mysterious wrongs Cole has supposedly inflicted on Barbara over the years. I guess she can't let things go any better than her son can.


I have a feeling Barb went off on a rant about those things shortly before filming this and CWC is parroting while it's fresh in his mind


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 30, 2020)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Well. That just happened, didn't it. This entire seizure of a diatribe may as well have just been spewed out across 27 entries on Twatter; he is more incomprehensible than ever.
> 
> And no. Those flowers did not come from Cole. Lol, no.
> 
> ...


i am talking about Blarb you faggot


----------



## I am vomit (Sep 30, 2020)

How is barb not dead from ammonia and fecal inhalation at this point?


----------



## OrsonZedd (Sep 30, 2020)

This was legitimately the grossest shit I have ever watched. Also I got to wonder if Cole would even understand what the hell is going on. Chris seems to act like he should understand all of Chris's neuroses



Nurse Ratchet said:


> Well. That just happened, didn't it. This entire seizure of a diatribe may as well have just been spewed out across 27 entries on Twatter; he is more incomprehensible than ever.
> 
> And no. Those flowers did not come from Cole. Lol, no.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with that.  I thought you'd know given how much you love anal.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Sep 30, 2020)

If there was ever still a tiny, tiny part of Cole that might have considered making peace with his mother in her old age and helping Chris care for her it would have been killed stone dead the second he was chastised by a fat retard larping as true and honest woman larping as a fucking cartoon hedgehog.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> What's the likelihood that the flowers actually came from Cole, and not a ween? Near zero? And does Chris still believe that by uploading this to YouTube, that Cole will automatically see it?



Cole is on twitter. Chris can forward him the video.

I cannot believe after all this time, Cole actually communicated with Barb. Unless it's a ween which is pretty easy to do since the address isn't hard to find. Asa proof, will Chris dox Cole's address?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> I cannot believe after all this time, Cole actually communicated with Barb. Unless it's a ween which is pretty easy to do since the address isn't hard to find. Asa proof, will Chris dox Cole's address?


Cole's dox is out there. He lives somewhere on the Upper East Side IIRC. Easy for a ween to send flowers in his name.

edit: 175 E 90th St Apt B1. takes like 3 seconds to find.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 30, 2020)

Can't they just bid on that weekly eBay auction Cole holds to buy him beer at a bar?


----------



## Analog Devolved (Sep 30, 2020)

Lmao I thought Barb staring blankly at the camera talking to Cole would be the crazy part of the video then it cuts to Chris.
All this talk about hanging out with Iron Man and Batman in Jersey and how he's glad Cole reached out before the dimensional merge lmao its like cult found footage right before they commit suicide to be with the comet aliens.

If Cole had any desire to reconcile with Barb before she dies Chris just killed it with his insane electric hedgehog pokemon larp. Imagine if this was your brother dressed in drag trying to contact you from a hoard and shit filled house.


----------



## Accel (Sep 30, 2020)

It's so fucking weird how he calls Barb by her name and himself Mama.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 30, 2020)

Was it Barb's birthday? I could maybe see him sending her flowers or something and wanting to make peace with her before she died on a birthday or holiday (maybe this is just because I couldn't imagine my mom passing thinking I hated her.) But yeah if they were out of the blue for no reason it's bullshit.

I think if anything Chris would be the factor that kept him from ever reaching out to her, even if he wanted to. Making up with an elderly mother is one thing. Dealing with an obnoxious younger brother who believes he's a cartoon character or deity depending on the day is quite another. Especially if you know the first thing he'd do is demand money or services.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Sep 30, 2020)

I have high doubts it was actually Cole, which makes Chris's "foresight" all the more hilarious. 

Barb looks like she's nearing 90. Chris looks like he's nearing 45-50. Bob's photo with baby Chris makes him look like a grandpa. Is rapid aging just a family trait?

I also love how Chris isn't even acting like Sonichu anymore, not that he put effort into it to begin with. Using his -isms, his strange accent + autistic speech impediments, _and_ that deer in the headlights stare. 

If he actually_ knew_ how to act like an authentic human beforehand, people would believe he's getting possessed by some methhead serial killer instead of Sonichu.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 30, 2020)

I notice he’s been saying “yada” a lot more lately. Does anyone have an idea where he picked that up?


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 30, 2020)

Accel said:


> It's so fucking weird how he calls Barb by her name and himself Mama.


And then when he starts going on about how "cole was right about some things about barb... barb yelled at mama..." it makes Norman Bates look pretty damn normal.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 30, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS INSANITY?!?


I... I got nothing. Just WTF?!?

Also, fucking LOL at Chris bringing up Iron Man to his film critic halfbrother, because he’s such a fucking smooth brain that he thinks movies=Marvel superhero crap.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Sep 30, 2020)

the sister fister said:


> Bob's photo with baby Chris makes him look like a grandpa. Is rapid aging just a family trait?


Nope, Bob pretty much was a grandpa when he had Chris. He was 54 when Chris was born so he'd probably be around 56 in that picture.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 30, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> I notice he’s been saying “yada” a lot more lately. Does anyone have an idea where he picked that up?


My guess is old episodes of Seinfeld. They did a while subplot about someone skipping important parts of stories saying yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Ita Mori (Sep 30, 2020)

_*THIS MOTHERFUCKER USED LOONEY TUNES SAD VIOLIN MUSIC     *_

Chris, you are as hilarious as you are egotistical. I hope you live longer than 45.
I wanna feel bad for Barb being reduced to nothing but a prop but she raised the man; this is her past self shitting on her current self.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 30, 2020)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I feel so bad for Cole, he just wants to escape association and then chris and barb film this horrifying video


At this point Barb is like real life Weekend at Bernie’s with Chris pulling the strings.


----------



## Punished Magician (Sep 30, 2020)

Vinluv Handesbuk said:


> https://www.youtube.com/Ulk2dLCUc-Q
> To be honest,the music blurring at the beginning reminds me of the Shinning .


I don't know what it is about this video, but it really makes me feel sad


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Sep 30, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> I don't know what it is about this video, but it really makes me feel sad


It's the Kubrickian bleakness of it. Grain up the film and intersped it with a comp of the best scenes of 2001,Clockwork,and Full Metal and tell me there's a difference.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 30, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> Was it Barb's birthday? I could maybe see him sending her flowers or something and wanting to make peace with her before she died on a birthday or holiday


What if somebody sent her flowers as a dark humor joke? Like putting flowers on a grave. 

Either that or Chris bought them as a ploy for sympathy.


----------



## Chickorita (Sep 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> What if somebody sent her flowers as a dark humor joke? Like putting flowers on a grave.
> 
> Either that or Chris bought them as a ploy for sympathy.


That video made me feel whatever the exact opposite of sympathy is.


----------



## Hoodie (Sep 30, 2020)

I say let her believe the flowers came from Cole. Might be the one positive thing before she kicks the bucket


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 30, 2020)

If Cole was worth his salt (debatable), he'd have blocked all contact with them years ago. They're talking to no one, I feel.


----------



## Miss Misery (Sep 30, 2020)

Now I harbor very little sympathy for Snorlax, but why on earth is that old woman sleeping on a pull-out sofabed?


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> What if somebody sent her flowers as a dark humor joke? Like putting flowers on a grave.
> 
> Either that or Chris bought them as a ploy for sympathy.


Then they should have a all the way and sent a funeral arrangement or wreath.


Plastic Inevitable said:


> Now I harbor very little sympathy for Snorlax, but why on earth is that old woman sleeping on a pull-out sofabed?


My guess is her own portion of the horde ate her room and actual bed.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> I notice he’s been saying “yada” a lot more lately. Does anyone have an idea where he picked that up?



Cartoons.


----------



## Miss Misery (Sep 30, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> I notice he’s been saying “yada” a lot more lately. Does anyone have an idea where he picked that up?


Seinfeld.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Sep 30, 2020)

Eh even if Cole does respond, the moment he steps into his house, Chris will pelt him with high caliber rounds of Autistic non-sense, and Barb will grapple at him like a zombie, asking for money to make her hoard bigger and bigger, while also guilting him.

If anything this video is them setting up a trap. But its also the most obvious trap to Cole, cause he can see it thousands of miles away.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 30, 2020)

Well that was fucking bizarre to watch. Obviously Chris has always needed help but holy shit he's on the verge of going full out schitzo. That homeless saga is lookin real promising.


----------



## c-no (Sep 30, 2020)

Gooby said:


> Imagine if Cole actually saw this. Barb guilt trips him, and Chris takes over and says "Brother, this is actually Sonichu". Imagine that being your family. Do you call someone and say "hey we need a wellness check, I think my mom and tranny brother are mentally ill, my brother told me that he thinks he's a cartoon he drew 20 years ago, and he's trying to convince me I've been hanging out with Iron Man and the Avengers when I have done no such thing"? Holy shit.


I can imagine Cole would do whatever is next to dissociate himself from the two. Being told about Sonichu and the Avengers would be enough for Cole to consider that idea.



Burd Turglar said:


> Well that was fucking bizarre to watch. Obviously Chris has always needed help but holy shit he's on the verge of going full out schitzo. That homeless saga is lookin real promising.


One can already imagine Chris being an unwashed hobo trying to beg for alms but in ways that would likely have people walk the other way, whether it's all rambling about dimensional merges or signs begging for some girlfriend  money before cops could possibly come in to intervene.


----------



## Puck (Sep 30, 2020)

Its always weird to me how even tho barbs riddled with dementia she always manages to come off as the sane one when compared to chris


----------



## Zaryiu (Sep 30, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


Chris is his brother, isn't that enough?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 30, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Eh even if Cole does respond, the moment he steps into his house, Chris will pelt him with high caliber rounds of Autistic non-sense, and Barb will grapple at him like a zombie, asking for money to make her hoard bigger and bigger, while also guilting him.
> 
> If anything this video is them setting up a trap. But its also the most obvious trap to Cole, cause he can see it thousands of miles away.



If Cole actually watches maybe he’ll report them to state for whatever the hell is going on in that video. Barb’s a zombie and Chris is insane. They won’t do anything about Chris but Barb would be better off shuffling around some state facility.


----------



## troon patrol (Sep 30, 2020)

Whatever drugs Barb is on, I want some. 

Love that Chris ruins some nice gesture with his tarded merge babble and backhanded comments about Cole's wedding.  

Waiting to hear if this was actually confirmed Cole or some weenery; honestly I cannot tell at this point.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 30, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> Cole is on twitter. Chris can forward him the video.
> 
> I cannot believe after all this time, Cole actually communicated with Barb. Unless it's a ween which is pretty easy to do since the address isn't hard to find. Asa proof, will Chris dox Cole's address?



Normally, I'd say it was a ween but given how 2020 is a completely batshit insane year and the fact that Chris tends to have the strangest things happen out of nowhere, there's a chance that Cole might've sent the flowers as a form of reconciliation/closure since he probably knows Barb is elderly and very close to the end zone.

IIRC, October 1st is Barb's birthday and if this is Cole and not some unknown ween, I would not be surprised if he did that as a half-hearted gesture to make peace without having to actually go and meet them in person.


----------



## Miss Misery (Sep 30, 2020)

Chan the Wizard said:


> If Cole actually watches maybe he’ll report them to state for whatever the hell is going on in that video. Barb’s a zombie and Chris is insane. They won’t do anything about Chris but Barb would be better off shuffling around some state facility.


There are no state facilities. They takes your assets and your pension and relegate you to a crooked old-folks home. Which Chris doesn't want, because even though it's not worth a goddamn thing, 14BC is still an asset. And he can't live on his own.

If Barb legitimately needed help then it's entirely possible that Chris could get paid for the in-home care he "provides" for her, but they do an in-home visit and ask a fuckton of questions to determine if the elder actually needs care/assistance. We all know neither of them would pass the interview portion of the visit, and the whole thing is moot anyway because they'd NEVER let a government official into their home because it's a shithole that needs to be condemned.


----------



## fatniggo (Sep 30, 2020)

Cole really needs to save her from this elder abuse. Holy shit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 30, 2020)

Chickorita said:


> That video made me feel whatever the exact opposite of sympathy is.


So it would make sense to be a Chris scheme, then.


----------



## GermanPotato (Sep 30, 2020)

Phew, this is some "Silence of the Lambs"-Shit. The blank stare, the music. 
Really, the video gives me the creeps. 

I can imagine Chris in that room before the video starts: "Um. Er. And remember mommy. Thank Cole. From eh. From the bottom of your heart, yes. Or else you get the hose again."


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Look at these faggot weens












This one is funny though. In the context of an argument about a movie review:


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 30, 2020)

troon patrol said:


> Love that Chris ruins some nice gesture with his tarded merge babble and backhanded comments about Cole's wedding


Can you imagine Chris at a wedding?
Showing up as a flowergirl and pushing the bridesmaids our of the way to try and catch the bouquet. Chris is an utter embarrassment everywhere he goes. Cole: "I would to introduce you to my brother, Chris"
Chris: "Hey, that's mean, I'm your...er I mean Christine is your sister! I am Sonichu, Christine's son currently inhabiting  Christine's body. You see these D cups! They're off limits until Christine comes back to this body, but I can put in a good word!"


NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> So it would make sense to be a Chris scheme, then.


His schemes suck. They always wind up with him humiliating himself.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

fatniggo said:


> Cole really needs to save her from this elder abuse. Holy shit.



Barb made her bed. She has to lie in it. That's what happens when you raise someone like Chris. There were chances when weens called about it in the past, but nothing was done about it.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 30, 2020)

Watching that video the worst part has to be the part where he pats her on the shoulder. I don't know why but the way he talks and moves makes it seem like to him she is nothing but a prop or pet. I can deal with the crypt keeper staring at me for a minute but Chris's interactions with her make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Sep 30, 2020)

It's nice of Cole to send flowers.  Barb looks like she's died and is under the control of a parasitic brain worm.  And then there's "Sonichu" delivering a melange of deranged nonsense and resentful accusations.  It's hard to believe Chris is under 40 from the way he looks.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 30, 2020)

It's really nice of Sonichu to break away from meditating on Tetris 99 and looking like a peeled potato to acknowledge Cole, especially since Cole just wants to selfishly piss and burn money on THIS RUG.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Sep 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> Look at these faggot weens
> 
> View attachment 1632692
> View attachment 1632693
> ...


That Ricardo Martinez account is a fucking faggot ween. He copies posts from here on the farms and shits them on Chris's twitter feed.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 30, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> Barb made her bed. She has to lie in it. That's what happens when you raise someone like Chris. There were chances when weens called about it in the past, but nothing was done about it.


I still feel more sympathetic to Barb at this point.


----------



## GermanPotato (Sep 30, 2020)

chainlinktrillionaire said:


> barbs riddled with dementia


Actually I think you are on to something here. Worked in a hospital back in the day as a student and spent a lot of time in the geriatric ward. Most demented people have the same stare and seem kind of spirited away aka only physically there while the mind is in energy saving mode. Sometimes they have a bright moment, but not for long. It is also very easy to get them to repeat stuff, like in the video. 

As dementia is a brain problem, those folks still can get pretty old if taken care of. Otherwise it's russian roulette as they can fuck up pretty badly even with simple household tasks. And seeing Chris, well, he pretty much may play the bullet in this game.


----------



## rexxon_tillerson (Sep 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> Chris's misconceptions about the Internet continue to amaze. Not only does he believe that Cole will see this but he just directs Cole to call him on the number that's been shared on the Internet by trolls, as if Cole would see that too. It's like he believes that the Internet is such a small place that Cole will automatically bump into both, or that by virtue of it being Chris's or labeled as having to do with Cole, it will automatically pop up for Cole. In a way Chris is right because there's no doubt that some weens will have already sent this to Cole, and I can only imagine his reaction if he even looks at it in the first place. "Sonichu" calling Chris and not Barb "mama" must be confusing if he does look at it, hell, it's confusing for me.


Yeah I think this is one of the most important, and least discussed aspects of chris. He seems to think if you make a video, and say that video is for someone specific, then they and only they will see it. Once you're aware of this, his behavior and videos make a bit more sense


----------



## Picklechu (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm pretty much torn 50/50 on whether it was actually Cole, or whether it was someone trying to troll.

On one hand, I would never expect Cole to send Barb flowers, as shitty as their relationship has always been, as well as how shitty in general they both are.

On the other hand, as much of an asshole as Cole is, Barb is turning 79 tomorrow, and I'd be very unsurprised if there's still some kind of love there; he was upset when Bob died, after all. Also, it's 2020, so nothing really surprises me anymore. Still, sending flowers - apparently with no additional contact - is like the lowest-effort thing, but, then again, I don't blame Cole for not wanting to interact with Barb and, by extension, Chris.

If it was a troll, as terrible a person as Barb is, I hope that she never finds out.



Deadpool said:


> Was it Barb's birthday? I could maybe see him sending her flowers or something and wanting to make peace with her before she died on a birthday or holiday (maybe this is just because I couldn't imagine my mom passing thinking I hated her.) But yeah if they were out of the blue for no reason it's bullshit.


Her birthday is tomorrow, but that's pretty common knowledge.



Plastic Inevitable said:


> Now I harbor very little sympathy for Snorlax, but why on earth is that old woman sleeping on a pull-out sofabed?


More space for hoarding.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't feel bad for Barb. This is the future she chose. She could have prevented this, and now has no one to blame for her being a litch but herself.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 30, 2020)

Spergichu said:


> I like to imagine that Chris did his own autistic imitation of Liquid Ocelot and "brainwashed" himself into thinking he's Sonichu. Which makes it even funnier when he slips up like this considering how much "effort" he puts into his LARP.


That would be hilariously fitting considering how MGS themed Chris Chan’s trolls were for a while.


----------



## Wallfacer (Sep 30, 2020)

Man, that video makes me sad. Unfortunately I've had several older family members with dementia, and she really looks like she has it. It's the slightly vacant look in their eyes, like the lights are on but nobody's home.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Can you imagine Chris at a wedding?



I think he did go to a wedding of a cousin of his. I can imagine shoehorning his way into being a bridesmaid.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 30, 2020)

Sonichu yo mama so retarded she think she you, nigga.

I'm not sure if it's funny Cole has to watch that or not.  On one hand, if he sent flowers to his mom... _if..._ than it would have been nice to just hear from her.  On the other hand, if it was (probably) some troll, than its funny because Cole is a piece of shit.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Sep 30, 2020)

rexxon_tillerson said:


> Yeah I think this is one of the most important, and least discussed aspects of chris. He seems to think if you make a video, and say that video is for someone specific, then they and only they will see it. Once you're aware of this, his behavior and videos make a bit more sense


It's a lingering influence from the classic trolls.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

lmao at those weens contacting Cole. Must be starved for content.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, for a supposed begging video (which, yes, it is), that's got to be one of the most entitled begging videos that I've ever seen. Chris's whole demeanour and behaviour in this are strong evidence in the case why, although I don't hate Chris, I cannot feel sorry for him, and even pity is a stretch. What I feel is getting closer to low-level, constant contempt. Is he not able, for just once in his life, to do something at least slightly sane and selfless?


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

BigTubboWithLittleChina said:


> Well, for a supposed begging video (which, yes, it is), that's got to be one of the most entitled begging videos that I've ever seen. Chris's whole demeanour and behaviour in this are strong evidence in the case why, although I don't hate Chris, I cannot feel sorry for him, and even pity is a stretch. What I feel is getting closer to low-level, constant contempt. Is he not able, for just once in his life, to do something at least slightly sane and selfless?



Obviously they're not related, but do you expect Chris making videos of this type to David?


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Sep 30, 2020)

Chris's life is so darkly comedic and bizarre that if you had John Waters or Harmony Korine make an adaptation of it, it would be accused of being too unrealistic.


----------



## kadoink (Sep 30, 2020)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Chris's life is so darkly comedic and bizarre that if you had John Waters or Harmony Korine make an adaptation of it, it would be accused of being too unrealistic.


Someone needs to contact John Waters to make this happen. He's the only celeb who could survive being exposed to Chris.


----------



## Android raptor (Sep 30, 2020)

Why would Cole send flowers after years of no contact? It seems odd and not something that will end well for him. Unless he wasn't the one that sent them

At least this video is something that can be shown to adult protective services since it shows Barb in questionable condition and Chris having bad mental illness.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 30, 2020)

I know she's nearly 79 fuckin' years old, but Barb's dead stare in these videos creeps me out. Imagine what Chris' trademark creepy autistic stare will be like when he's Barbara's age 
Well, assuming he makes it that far, anyway.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Sep 30, 2020)

Barbara will be checking out soon, and Chris not far behind. I was expecting the video to be cringey, but this is... horrific.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> Why would Cole send flowers after years of no contact? It seems odd and not something that will end well for him. Unless he wasn't the one that sent them
> 
> At least this video is something that can be shown to adult protective services since it shows Barb in questionable condition and Chris having bad mental illness.



I wonder if they can do anything. Last time when Barb looked to be in danger was when Chris hit her at the suggestion of the idea guys. Between then and now, I bet a group of people kept on calling Greene County sheriff for that and other instances, mainly the horde and pets. They have Chris' info on file and have been called many times. Unless it isn't full abuse (if Barb makes the call herself, and even then I'd doubt she'd do that), or her death, then that would warrant a knock at 14 BLC.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 30, 2020)

Chan Fan said:


> The music is so creepy



It really is.



Exceptional Chimp said:


> Barbara will be checking out soon, and Chris not far behind. I was expecting the video to be cringey, but this is... horrific.



How long has Chris been a horrorcow? I feel like it’s been a while but I can’t pinpoint when exactly.


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Sep 30, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Watching that video the worst part has to be the part where he pats her on the shoulder. I don't know why but the way he talks and moves makes it seem like to him she is nothing but a prop or pet. I can deal with the crypt keeper staring me for a minute but Chris's interactions with her make me sick to my stomach.


To Chris’ defective, diseased brain, everyone else in the world is just a prop, he’s the only real person.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> It really is.
> 
> 
> 
> How long has Chris been a horrorcow? I feel like it’s been a while but I can’t pinpoint when exactly.



It had to have been close to Bob's death and when Chris was digging up Patti while in Tomgirl mode.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 30, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> Her birthday is tomorrow, but that's pretty common knowledge.


 I figured it would be. My point was it was more likely to be him if it was for a birthday or mother's day as opposed to out of the blue. Still not saying for sure it was him though.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 30, 2020)

This is some "the hills have eyes" shit right there. Once his tomboy saga went into the wailing crescendo of cutting his own vagina by hand, I spent less and less time looking into what he's doing all day... Now I return and this is what greets me? What fresh hell have I stumbled into now all of a sudden?

I feel almost bad for Barb, she's clearly mentally gone and reduced to a vegetable. And she has to live in this house of barbage with a son that has no fucking clue how to take care of her. She was a shitty person, but this is like it was a punishment invented by Mephistopheles himself.

I am vaguely familiar with what Chris is talking about, when he mentions the merge, but I never imagined him to be this fucking crazy with it. It's incredibly creepy and ominous sounding and he looks and acts like a slasher movie killer.

So, all in all, it's pretty fucking entertaining is what I am saying.

In honor of this dreadful video, a poem:

When your mother has grown older,
When her dear, faithful eyes
no longer see life as they once did,
When her feet, grown tired,
No longer want to carry her as she walks –

Then lend her your arm in support,
Escort her with happy pleasure.
The hour will come when, weeping, you
Must accompany her on her final walk.

And if she asks you something,
Then give her an answer.
And if she asks again, then speak!
And if she asks yet again, respond to her,
Not impatiently, but with gentle calm.

And if she cannot understand you properly
Explain all to her happily.
The hour will come, the bitter hour,
When her mouth asks for nothing more.



Spoiler



Adolf Hitler, 1923.
I shit you not.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 30, 2020)

Jesus Halloween came early


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 30, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> This is some "the hills have eyes" shit right there. Once his tomboy saga went into the wailing crescendo of cutting his own vagina by hand, I spent less and less time looking into what he's doing all day... Now I return and this is what greets me? What fresh hell have I stumbled into now all of a sudden?
> 
> I feel almost bad for Barb, she's clearly mentally gone and reduced to a vegetable. And she has to live in this house of barbage with a son that has no fucking clue how to take care of her. She was a shitty person, but this is like it was a punishment invented by Mephistopheles himself.
> 
> ...



So even Hitler cared for his mother more than Chris ever did for his.


----------



## Neil (Sep 30, 2020)

My God, my sides are in orbit after hearing Chris roleplay as Sonichu after Barb makes her message. Chris is a complete schizocow now, 2007 Chris was WAY more composed than 2020 Chris.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 30, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> My God, my sides are in orbit after hearing Chris roleplay as Sonichu after Barb makes her message. Chris is a complete schizocow now, 2007 Chris was WAY more composed than 2020 Chris.


Remember, in 2003 Chris had claimed he could "see" Sonichu and delivered a lecture to Mary Lee Walsh from Sonichu. He was always like this. It's just more in the open now.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 30, 2020)

The way she talks and her eyes give me the feeling that she is entirely empty.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 30, 2020)

I love how at 1:43 it sounds like he says "dementia merge."


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 30, 2020)

I didn’t know Barb’s teeth were so bad.  Like even for an old person they’re bad. I blame Chris.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Sep 30, 2020)

Lol Chris is so fat that he gets winded just from talking.


----------



## ️ronic (Sep 30, 2020)

I just like how he pats her on the shoulder at the end like she's some child that he's congratulating.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I didn’t know Barb’s teeth were so bad.  Like even for an old person they’re bad. I blame Chris.



That's true. He did delay Barb's appointment to the dentist due to e-begging.


----------



## PinkRibbonScars (Sep 30, 2020)

I love how innocent and wholesome "Cole Smithey *sent flowers to Barb* on her birthday. Chris filmed a video thanking him." sounds. And then you watch the video


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 30, 2020)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> I love how at 1:43 it sounds like he says "dementia merge."


Yes, it will be brought forth by Joe Biden and involves sniffing the heads of children.
Also, I hope this fag sends phony letters from Cole to keep Chris and Barb updated about Cole's exploits where he pisses away and burns money. I'm looking forward to hearing Chris say, "Goddamn you Cole Smithey! You couldn't even invite your mother and mama to your daughter's fancy quienciera to enjoy the live musical stylings of BTS and Britney Spears. You'll pay for this come time for the dimensional merge!"


----------



## DX10 (Sep 30, 2020)

Barb is horrifying.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Sep 30, 2020)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Barb's eyeballs must be so dry all the time


The tears she sheds when she's lucid and aware of her situation help/


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Sep 30, 2020)

If Cole actually did send Barb the flowers, it means the bitch is really on death's door and she's not much long for this world. 

Just look at her. You can sit her outside as a Halloween deceration.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 30, 2020)

When Barb inevitably kicks the bucket and Chris starts expecting the merge, his goddess powers or his online tard wranglers to come and save him from the hell that is his life, it's going to be the saddest and darkest moment in all of christory.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Sep 30, 2020)

Barb Chandler said:
			
		

> I remember all the cards and letters that you mailed me when you were in college. I still have them, and I still read them.



Yeah I know who she is and all but that made me sad, especially when compiled with the fact that she's spending her twilight years locked in a house with a cross dressing spiritual translesbian CWC who rants about dimensional merges and meeting cartoon characters in real life.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 30, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> If Cole actually did send Barb the flowers, it means the bitch is really on death's door and she's not much long for this world.
> 
> Just look at her. You can sit her outside as a Halloween deceration.


I seriously doubt that. Seriously.


----------



## D_Tractor (Sep 30, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I don't know whats creepier, the fact that Barb actually does NOT even blink once during the whole intro of the video, or the fact that Chris sorta rubs her shoulder like he is praising a dog than his actual mother.


She does blink twice at 4 and 17 seconds in.


----------



## Anja Din (Sep 30, 2020)

Which ween sent the flowers?

So now he’s trying to unload Barb on her other living relative so he won’t have to quit playing lego to babysit or shell out for a caretaker. I guess he can’t hound anyone else to do it. He just sees Cole as a potential ATM and babysitter. If Cole has never responded to one of CWC’s callouts, that’s why.

I wish his next saga would start already, this dimensional merge shit has been boring. The ween attempts are even dumber than the shit he normally does, can’t believe they are still doing it.


----------



## Space.Muffin (Sep 30, 2020)

The first 30 seconds were so nice. Then Chris opens his mouth and it all goes to shit.
He rubs his mother's shoulder so hard! Also there's a weird shine under his mouth somewhere in the end of the video. Is that supposed to be sweat?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Sep 30, 2020)

Anja Din said:


> Which ween sent the flowers?
> 
> So now he’s trying to unload Barb on her other living relative so he won’t have to quit playing lego to babysit or shell out for a caretaker. I guess he can’t hound anyone else to do it. He just sees Cole as a potential ATM and babysitter. If Cole has never responded to one of CWC’s callouts, that’s why.



What do you mean _now_? Chris has been wanting this for years - for Cole to come in with all the money he has in New York to care for their mother while Chris fucks off to do _whatever_.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 30, 2020)

It's been ages since I looked up Chris Chan content. This is just tragically surreal, like something John Waters would come up with.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't like Barb, but God dammit this actually makes me feel a bit sad watching. She thinks her estranged son sent her a nice gesture, a possible olive branch, and ten to one it's actually some ween faggot playing with the emotions of a feeble, senile old woman. That's repulsive, no matter how bad a person Barb may be.

And Chris...just Jesus. I can't wait for the day when it's finally time for him to pay the piper.


----------



## Karen (Sep 30, 2020)

Lolcow Imperium said:


> is it just me or has her eyes gotten more sunken since the last time we saw her?


Her skull is imploding.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Karen said:


> Her skull is imploding.



Like mother, like son.


----------



## Anja Din (Sep 30, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> What do you mean _now_?



He’s stepping up the unloading efforts lately. it’s like he senses that she’s getting too old for him to want to deal with on his own.

kind of fucked up that a ween sent an old woman some flowers, pretending to be her estranged son. 

also why is he asking Cole to call then not making it as easy as possible to contact him? just telling him a vague, “my number is on the internet look it up”?


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Sep 30, 2020)

God damn can she even blink? She's a husk of a human being at this point.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Sep 30, 2020)

️ronic said:


> I just like how he pats her on the shoulder at the end like she's some child that he's congratulating.



Or like a dog almost 

"Good girl Barb, you made some people happy on the camera today, now I'll give you a treat and take a nap for a bit because mamma is gonna go do some meditating in my room"


----------



## Witthel (Sep 30, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I don't like Barb, but God dammit this actually makes me feel a bit sad watching. She thinks her estranged son sent her a nice gesture, a possible olive branch, and ten to one it's actually some ween faggot playing with the emotions of a feeble, senile old woman. That's repulsive, no matter how bad a person Barb may be.


It's shit like this that makes me wish that Kiwis would go back to doxxing these faggots.


----------



## Owlman (Sep 30, 2020)

Jesus Christ, that was uncomfortable. It felt like watching a live-action David Firth video. Just add some distorted, backwards guitar and give them British accents and it would be spot on.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 30, 2020)

Anja Din said:


> also why is he asking Cole to call then not making it as easy as possible to contact him? just telling him a vague, “my number is on the internet look it up”?



Autism and laziness.

Chris seems to consider Youtube as some sort of personal, worldwide bulletin board: If he wants the world at large or someone specific to know something, he announces it there and the person he’s trying to reach will see it. 

Chris is of course too lazy to look up Cole or his number himself. 

Somehow he has managed to get it through his thick skull that announcing his phone number online *isn’t* a good idea, so he’s just expects Cole to look it up, even though Chris is the one who’s trying to get a hold of Cole.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

witthel said:


> It's shit like this that makes me wish that Kiwis would go back to doxxing these faggots.


In many cases, they're doxing each other these days. If it were possible to track down whoever did this, I'm sure they can get it too. They're probably boasting about it in some gay ops discord server but unfortunately those circles are rather tight these days, or rather, several circles, all fighting over the attentions of their godes.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Sep 30, 2020)

The Creepiness Just radiates out of this unlike any Chris video Ive seen In a while, While I agree any ween that attempts to fuck around with a shrivelled up old Troll like Barb Should have their ass kicked, Chris Needs to fuck off with his Inane rantings and throw In the Towel with ever bothering Cole with his delusions and Derangement's and threats of the Merge takeover. After the way the Chandlers have mangled up his life with their world class nurturing abilities, Its understandable that Cole never wants any form of contact with his original family ever again. The two should just stop bothering him, Period.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Sep 30, 2020)

Anja Din said:


> He’s stepping up the unloading efforts lately. it’s like he senses that she’s getting too old for him to want to deal with on his own.



Again, he's been doing this for _years_.


			https://sonichu.com/cwcki/August_2015_Facebook_Posts#Please_Take_Care_Of_Barb_So_I_Can_Go_Out_And_Have_Sex_With_Hot_Lesbians


----------



## Coach McGuirk (Sep 30, 2020)

Has anyone seen 'Dead Silence'? I'm pretty sure Chris made Barb into an elaborate human ventriloquist dummy. I'm not sure how he did it but I assume it took a lot of model magic and lego.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> In many cases, they're doxing each other these days. If it were possible to track down whoever did this, I'm sure they can get it too. They're probably boasting about it in some gay ops discord server but unfortunately those circles are rather tight these days, or rather, several circles, all fighting over the attentions of their godes.


Man, it's amazing how Chris' autism seems to infect anyone that gets remotely close to him online.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 30, 2020)

By the way, I'm totally convinced of Chris' actin----I mean, the possession. I *feel *Sonichu. His words pierce me.

Sonichu is so perfectly capturing the essence of CWC's autistic stumbling, misuse of words, awkwardness on camera, it totally just means it's Sonichu pretending to be Chris PRETENDING to be Sonichu!

It's multi-layered acting that no one could possibly ever achieve and now I'm a TRUE BELIEVER of body swapping, you guys! THE MERGE IS REAL AND THIS IS THE PROOF!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 30, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> Again, he's been doing this for _years_.
> 
> 
> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/August_2015_Facebook_Posts#Please_Take_Care_Of_Barb_So_I_Can_Go_Out_And_Have_Sex_With_Hot_Lesbians


Because Cole is the only thing holding Chris back from having hot sex.


----------



## Kacho (Sep 30, 2020)

Barb looks like she was shocked into catatonia by an encounter with some eldritch horror. She's in a spiral of infinite fear and despair.


----------



## Mostly Here For Lurking (Sep 30, 2020)

What if Ricardo Martinez is "Cole"?


----------



## 'tism (Sep 30, 2020)

Gods, I actually feel _bad_ for Barb after this. What t the fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Sep 30, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> You know if someone sent me a video of my estranged relative talking about how I was hanging out with superheroes and he was this cartoon he drew back in the day I’d probably start wanting to change my name and address so I could get as far away from this as possible.


You know Cole stays away from all this crap... if somehow, someone forced him to watch it, can you imagine the absolute level of WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## liquidmegan (Sep 30, 2020)

It's so funny how Chris can ruin every bit of emotional meaning in an otherwise sincere, meaningful statement by injecting his special brand of autism to make it feel utterly worthless, like he did with his eulogy for Patti.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 30, 2020)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I feel so bad for Cole, he just wants to escape association and then chris and barb film this horrifying video



Me too buddy, but then I remember what a blessing this also has to be for Cole.

Most folks, especially when they reach Cole’s age, start wondering about all the forks on the road in their life.
Did they take the right ones? Make the right decisions? What about the roads not taken?

Well, any time Cole has one of those long nights of soul searching and existential angst, all he needs to do is jump on YouTube and watch a video like this to realize that he may not have made all the right calls... But oh boy! He sure got the important ones right!




Super Colon Blow said:


> You know Cole stays away from all this crap... if somehow, someone forced him to watch it, can you imagine the absolute level of WHAT THE FUCK?



Yup. As rambling and insane as Chris is in that video, imagine watching it and having no fucking clue about “da merge” and only a slight awareness that Sonichu is a comic that Chris drew sometime or something.

And here is this fat, sweaty man smugly ranting about “meeting Iron Man”, “sister dimensions”, “driving over to see Batman in Jersey”, “mama” and calling himself Sonichu.


----------



## Mr._Blonde (Sep 30, 2020)

Would it be wrong to say "Can somebody put Barb out of her misery?" Because something tells me she wants out already.  I didn't even play video yet and I can feel the  cringe.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 30, 2020)

Mr._Blonde said:


> Would it be wrong to say "Can somebody put Barb out of her misery?" Because something tells me she wants out already.  I didn't even play video yet and I can feel the  cringe.



There's an irony. Remember when Barb went into manipulation mode and declared "bury me with what I have on." I felt she was out of it, so I can't tell if it's dementia. Would she ask Chris for help to go get checked out if she got worse?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Sep 30, 2020)

She's not gonna see 80 is she?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 30, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Remember, in 2003 Chris had claimed he could "see" Sonichu and delivered a lecture to Mary Lee Walsh from Sonichu. He was always like this. It's just more in the open now.



Disagree. I always figured the incident in Walsh's office was Chris being a typical autistic child and cutting up or using his fixations to illustrate a point, meant to be more performative than anything else. A lot of spergy kids do that, usually when they're younger (and the milder the autism, the more likely they can grow out of it)

Aside from the Walsh incident and maybe a few performative videos egged on by the trolls in the "Classic" era, I'm pretty sure Chris didn't genuinely believe in Sonichu until the Idea Guys entered the picture around 2017 or so, maybe a little earlier but not by much.

Chris was not properly socialized or educated and his autism is only high functioning by the standards of the late 80's/early 90's. Back then, autism wasn't widely known. Being verbal and having an IQ above the minimum threshold for mental retardation was enough to get diagnosed as HFA.



Anja Din said:


> Which ween sent the flowers?
> 
> So now he’s trying to unload Barb on her other living relative so he won’t have to quit playing lego to babysit or shell out for a caretaker. I guess he can’t hound anyone else to do it. He just sees Cole as a potential ATM and babysitter. If Cole has never responded to one of CWC’s callouts, that’s why.
> 
> I wish his next saga would start already, this dimensional merge shit has been boring. The ween attempts are even dumber than the shit he normally does, can’t believe they are still doing it.



Eh, given how insane 2020 has been and that Barb's 79th birthday is tomorrow, there's a chance it might not be a ween and Cole decided to try and close up some loose ends by sending flowers for her birthday since she's nearing the end of the average life expectancy of a woman from her generation. Despite telling Chris to let him know when "that old fuck drops", he supposedly did feel sad when Bob died, so who knows at this point?

If Cole was ever going to get closure and address that particular issue, this is the kind of thing he would do since it requires minimal involvement and he doesn't actually have to deal with Barb or Chris.

Call me optimistic, but I'm giving it a 50/50 shot of it being Cole instead of a ween



The Great Chandler said:


> It's been ages since I looked up Chris Chan content. This is just tragically surreal, like something John Waters would come up with.



Chris's entire life has been tragically ludicrous and ludicrously tragic


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Sep 30, 2020)

Whoever sent those flowers (obviously not Cole) to Barb is a twisted fuckwit.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 30, 2020)

Remember in that AMC series Mad Men that Dick Whitman was so ashamed of his blood family that he faked his death to take a dead man's name for himself? I see anyone else not in the picture, related to Chris Chandler, having done this without anyone of us picking it up. It's goddamn atrocious when it does happen and is effectively the end to that family legacy in shambles.


----------



## cans.wav (Sep 30, 2020)

Just when Chris has been boring for a few months, he always seems to pull shit like this to make us remember just how insane he actually is


----------



## Dark Sleeper (Sep 30, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


That seems a bit harsh, Cole may be a under preforming b tier critic. However I wouldn't wish satan himself the embarrassment of being related to chris.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

Coach McGuirk said:


> Has anyone seen 'Dead Silence'? I'm pretty sure Chris made Barb into an elaborate human ventriloquist dummy. I'm not sure how he did it but I assume it took a lot of model magic and lego.


everytime chris uses her as a prop in one of his videos I think of one scene from Killer Klowns where the Klown is using the one asshole cop as a hand puppet.


----------



## Hundreds Of Sparrows (Sep 30, 2020)

i think barb is getting better, bros


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 1, 2020)

It was nice of Cole to think of his mother, even if she is... Barb. But holy shit is Chris's Oedipus complex shining through.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Oct 1, 2020)

> Barb looks like she is filming an ISIS hostage video.


----------



## jawsome (Oct 1, 2020)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Chris's life is so darkly comedic and bizarre that if you had John Waters or Harmony Korine make an adaptation of it, it would be accused of being too unrealistic.



If there was ever a filmmaker who loved to torture his characters, Todd Solondz would be it. In fact, he has sort of made a man-child movie already


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Oct 1, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I haven't even started the video and already I'm cringing hard.
> jesus christ chris has sad violin music on to try and play on cole's emotions.
> using your braindead mother to try and get your brother to take care of her so you can play lego all day. See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.
> "Very nice." And he pats her like a dog. Fuck you chris you piece of shit.
> ...


Bard abused children so I can't say I feel any sympathy for her. Cole is the only sane person left in the family.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 1, 2020)

Barb looks like she's ready to accept death


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

jawsome said:


> If there was ever a filmmaker who loved to torture his characters, Todd Solondz would be it. In fact, he has sort of made a man-child movie already



Almost on point, except the lead character is actually admirable.


----------



## Hundreds Of Sparrows (Oct 1, 2020)

The Hobgoblin said:


> Bard abused children so I can't say I feel any sympathy for her. Cole is the only sane person left in the family.


yeah, as fun as shitting on cole can be it's kind of a miracle that with an upbringing like he's had the worst thing about him now is that he's kind of a pretentious knob. he could have ended up far, far less sane


----------



## Weed_Prostitute (Oct 1, 2020)

I watched this video after not thinking of Chris for many months. (RL stuff)
Really makes me think about a lot of stuff, and kind of worries me about decisions I have made in my personal life.


----------



## GherkinRealness (Oct 1, 2020)

Weed_Prostitute said:


> I watched this video after not thinking of Chris for many months. (RL stuff)
> Really makes me think about a lot of stuff, and kind of worries me about decisions I have made in my personal life.


Don't _worry _about it: _do _something about it.


----------



## KingFrampt (Oct 1, 2020)

What the fuck happened to barb she looks baddddd


----------



## Neil (Oct 1, 2020)

It gets even more fucked up just thinking about it.

Barb's a senile near 80's woman who's live a life full of fuck-ups and shit decisions, 3 divorces, two maladjusted sons, one of whom estranged himself from her and omitted her from his wedding, and in her final months, some ween who has an obsession with her other son sends her flowers under his name, giving her the first hint of happiness she's ever felt in possibly decades, even though the man who she thinks did it had no actual part in it and likely hasn't thought of her for a long time.

Fucking hell, man. Maybe this was meant as an act of kindness from a troll so Barb could at least die thinking that Cole has forgiven her. Optimistic, I know.


----------



## PTSD Cat (Oct 1, 2020)

Barb looking like a resurrected corpse


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2020)

Plastic Inevitable said:


> Seinfeld.


I think that show is too "adult" (aka big brained) for Chris.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 1, 2020)

When she dies what will happen? Her other son refuses to associate with them right?


----------



## naught (Oct 1, 2020)

An interesting move on Cole's part "Being the better one."

I wonder if it was truly Cole?
Or a dedicated fail troll.


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I think that show is too "adult" (aka big brained) for Chris.


https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Seinfeld


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 1, 2020)

Again.. she didnt blink... but even more telling is she didn't react or move her head when chris rubbed her and walked away.  

She kept staring in the same direction when chris walked away, like she's an NPC in a video game. Slight slurring however that could be just the Chandlers deep south mush mouth but I think she is in trouble.

I have had 2 family members with deep demesia and I remember someone saying you could throw a tennis ball at them and they wouldn't flinch. 

A part of me is hoping this is a ploy so babs can get outta her deep credit card debt but I know for a fact none of them are that smart....


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 1, 2020)

I’m guessing Cole’s baffled at this video right now and how out of his mind his half brother is.


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 1, 2020)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Again.. she didnt blink... but even more telling is she didn't react or move her head when chris rubbed her and walked away.
> 
> She kept staring in the same direction when chris walked away, like she's an NPC in a video game. Slight slurring however that could be just the Chandlers deep south mush mouth but I think she is in trouble.
> 
> ...


 Barb actually looks better in this video than her last appearance.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 1, 2020)

This is the face of a woman who means business, Cole Smithey. Chris' hair doesn't even grow on the sides anymore. No tranny angle here. Just gap teeth, a hideos face, and stubble.


----------



## Rogowski (Oct 1, 2020)

Shit like this just further convinces me that the reason we aren’t getting another season of Twin Peaks is because Lynch is is taking a special interest in Chris.


----------



## Tikbalang (Oct 1, 2020)

When Chris said "Iron Man in real life", I thought he's referring to Robert Downey jr.

If Cole actually sends a boxed flower to Barb, I guarantee that flower would be something that is popular for funeral.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> View attachment 1633594
> This is the face of a woman who means business, Cole Smithey. Chris' hair doesn't even grow on the sides anymore. No tranny angle here. Just gap teeth, a hideos face, and stubble.



He does like like Barb.

Interesting how a person like Chris drinks water (supposedly; I guess it also includes other dietary factors) yet stills sweats like a suckling pig.


----------



## Spastic Cologne (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyway, here's Wonderwall...



What do you get if a far less talented Daniel Johnston, Edie Bouvier Beale and that kid from The Wizard walked into the machine from The Fly?
CWC, the perpetual punchline...



IAmNotAlpharius said:


> How long has Chris been a horrorcow? I feel like it’s been a while but I can’t pinpoint when exactly.


My votes for all the way back with the first horde tour or more specifically the shower in said tour, inadvertently Hitchcockian...



Spooky Bones said:


> Look at these faggot weens
> View attachment 1632692
> View attachment 1632693





Analog Devolved said:


> That Ricardo Martinez account is a fucking faggot ween. He copies posts from here on the farms and shits them on Chris's twitter feed.


Yeah the micro penised rat fucker dog rapist sperg keeps stealing my posts off the farms.
If your reading this you impotent plagiarist zero talent zero charisma cunt go suck on your closeted Dad's short rancid cock!


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Oct 1, 2020)

am I the only one that got bother with Chris saying Cole was right, and that Barb yelled at him. High key some domestic issues going on there. Barb must either going so senile that she start yelling her deepest feelings about chris being a crazy failure. We can see how Chris treats living things under his power through his dogs. Dogs bark, Chris yells and possibly hits them. Barb is most likely going through the same thing. 

but on side tho... if only there are some IT weens out there that can do a deep fake of cole facetiming Chris, oh shit that will unlock the pandora's box of the Chander's family issues.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 1, 2020)

Blarmed&Dangerous said:


> Call the police



And have them perform this:


----------



## Grog (Oct 1, 2020)

If the sender was not Cole, wouldn't that mean it was a troll, not a ween? As far as I know weens are supposed to be failed trolls whose attempts at trolling bear no fruit. If this was a troll it was a pretty succesful one.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 1, 2020)

Tikbalang said:


> When Chris said "Iron Man in real life", I thought he's referring to Robert Downey jr.
> 
> If Cole actually sends a boxed flower to Barb, I guarantee that flower would be something that is popular for funeral.



Probably just like a ten year old, it wouldn't even come to his attention that an actor pretending to be a man in a suit actually exists, everything to him exists in this mashed up power trip fantasy world conjured up by the merge if you take everything he says seriously at face value.


----------



## Steven Aryan Universe (Oct 1, 2020)

Holy shit


----------



## Dread First (Oct 1, 2020)

No good deed ever goes unpunished, I'm afraid. Poor sod.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I think that show is too "adult" (aka big brained) for Chris.



In his younger days, Chris would sit through and enjoy a number of shows just because Bob liked them, like Are You Being Served, even if he didn't really understand them. 

Modern Chris has no such influences, though. He'd sit and watch gravy grow a skin in real time if it was accompanied by a technicolor pony.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Oct 1, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> View attachment 1633594
> This is the face of a woman who means business, Cole Smithey. Chris' hair doesn't even grow on the sides anymore. No tranny angle here. Just gap teeth, a hideos face, and stubble.


In his 20s and 30s, Chris looked like he was in his 50s. Now with those sagging jowls, epicanthic folds, and deep eyebags he's starting to look like he's pushing 60. Also his skin is blotchy as fuck so he's probably still consuming sugar by the truckload.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 1, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> Again, he's been doing this for _years_.
> 
> 
> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/August_2015_Facebook_Posts#Please_Take_Care_Of_Barb_So_I_Can_Go_Out_And_Have_Sex_With_Hot_Lesbians


And trying to get Cole to do things for him for even longer. When Cole was asking Chris to get Barb to admit to him who his real father was, Chris was ignoring everything his half-brother was going through and thought that'd be an appropriate time to ask him to vote for his Parappa the Rapper video so he could win a PSP.


----------



## Monokuma (Oct 1, 2020)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> And trying to get Cole to do things for him for even longer. When Cole was asking Chris to get Barb to admit to him who his real father was, Chris was ignoring everything his half-brother was going through and thought that'd be an appropriate time to ask him to vote for his Parappa the Rapper video so he could win a PSP.


ahdnd lose mah birginity ta megahan

I haven't followed Chris for a while - to be fair, since he became a tranny he got annoying rather than funny - but does he actually believe this "Sonichu is possessing me" thing, or is it just a childish Autistic front he's got going on for reasons? There is a difference.

If he's legit schizophrenic and believes this shit then it brings some questions up about his initial autism diagnosis.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 1, 2020)

Monokuma said:


> ahdnd lose mah birginity ta megahan
> 
> I haven't followed Chris for a while - to be fair, since he became a tranny he got annoying rather than funny - but does he actually believe this "Sonichu is possessing me" thing, or is it just a childish Autistic front he's got going on for reasons? There is a difference.
> 
> If he's legit schizophrenic and believes this shit then it brings some questions up about his initial autism diagnosis.


I guess it's possible he's both autistic and schizophrenic or suffering some other mental illness. Autists aren't immune to other mental illnesses after all.


----------



## Monokuma (Oct 1, 2020)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> I guess it's possible he's both autistic and schizophrenic or suffering some other mental illness. Autists aren't immune to other mental illnesses after all.


My ex is an autist and she seems to believe that schizophrenia is basically on the "opposite" side of the spectrum. But she has stupid hallucinations and shit all the time. Granted, these are most likely because of medication.
Chris seems (to me, obviously not a doctor) like he's playing up this whole Sonichu thing. Like he'd forget to RP as Sonichu in certain situations. He's done it before, years ago, when he pretended to have a split personality.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 1, 2020)

In the off chance this was actually Cole taking baby steps on forgiving his neglectful mother before he croacks surrounded by filth, Chris surely did a good job at scaring him back into the woods, well done, mongo.

Also, I suspect why Barb still keeps the cards and letters Cole wrote to her back in the day. There may still be some random retard out there willing to buy that shit just because!



the sister fister said:


> Barb looks like she's nearing 90. Chris looks like he's nearing 45-50. Bob's photo with baby Chris makes him look like a grandpa. Is rapid aging just a family trait?


Rapid aging is just confirmation of the old Metal Gear theories and Chris being a product of the _Les Enfants Autistiques_ project.



Real G said:


> but on side tho... if only there are some IT weens out there that can do a deep fake of cole facetiming Chris, oh shit that will unlock the pandora's box of the Chander's family issues.


No need to go that far, Chris is face blind as fuck, plus a goddamn imbecile, you probably could fool him just drawing some glasses on your thumb with a marker and putting it in front of the camera.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 1, 2020)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> And trying to get Cole to do things for him for even longer. When Cole was asking Chris to get Barb to admit to him who his real father was, Chris was ignoring everything his half-brother was going through and thought that'd be an appropriate time to ask him to vote for his Parappa the Rapper video so he could win a PSP.


"Chris, I wanna ask you a really special favor. Mom never, EVER, wants to talk about my real dad, and refuses to even let me know who it is, she always shuts me down or ignores me. Can you please do me a big favor and ask her yourself so I can please find out, it would mean so much to me."

"MMMHMMM, HMMMHMMM, Ye I see COle, but I do gotsa ask, can you please vote on my Parapper da rappa video for dis here contest, I reaaally need a PSP, its incredibly important."

"Yea Whatever Chris, can you please ask Mom about my real dad for me though? Like I said its a big deal for me."

"I'LL Think bout it, my fans do need the newsest sonichu adventure commic, gotta work on that, but I'll put your task on the backburner Brotha, now PLEASE go and uh, Vote for my video, like I said, supa dupa important."


----------



## SweetWhosBeenGroundUp (Oct 1, 2020)

Aside from the obvious horror of both parts of this video, one subtle thing I found interesting is that the "original artwork" is now not only in the bedroom but also creeping out into the rest of the house - starting with the area just outside the bedroom (edit: seen at 0:49, see screenshot). It's like Barbara is losing control of the house and it's getting slowly annexed as CWC space.




Also that drawing in on the bottom right - there's a LOT of flesh-pink in that one - it's not shecameforCWC.jpg but what exactly _is _it?


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 1, 2020)

SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> Aside from the obvious horror of both parts of this video, one subtle thing I found interesting is that the "original artwork" is now not only in the bedroom but also creeping out into the rest of the house - starting with the area just outside the bedroom (edit: seen at 0:49). It's like Barbara is losing control of the house and it's getting slowly annexed as CWC space.


makes sense with how really uncaring Chris comes across in this video, with him hijacking it to talk as Sonichu to his half brother and gloat and ramble on about the merge and shit.

Wouldn't be surprised if Chris has been expanding his "territory" in the house to other areas, seeing as Barb is mostly pacified due to her  age.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 1, 2020)

God, I'm so fucking creeped out by that video. Everything about it is just _wrong._


Pepper Jack said:


> There is a 0% chance Cole sent those flowers. This is pure weenery.


That just makes me sad. As much of a bitter old harpy shrew Barb is, I hope she never finds out.

I'm still on the fence on whether or not she's playing up the whole "senile old lady" thing, but she doesn't even fucking blink anymore.


Woyzeck said:


> Now Chris knows that everything Cole said about Barb is true. I mean how couldn't it be? She YELLED at him!


Yeah, that part made me laugh. Not Barb breaking his shit, cutting off his hair during the early Tomgirl stages, leaving him in debt, making him share a bed with her & getting violent when he refused, threatening to change the locks if he left to go to cons, almost single-handedly destroying any hope of a future, albeit bleak, that he had--but yeah. Yelling. Gotcha, Chris.


Hongourable Madisha said:


> I guess it's possible he's both autistic and schizophrenic or suffering some other mental illness. Autists aren't immune to other mental illnesses after all.





Monokuma said:


> My ex is an autist and she seems to believe that schizophrenia is basically on the "opposite" side of the spectrum. But she has stupid hallucinations and shit all the time. Granted, these are most likely because of medication.
> Chris seems (to me, obviously not a doctor) like he's playing up this whole Sonichu thing. Like he'd forget to RP as Sonichu in certain situations. He's done it before, years ago, when he pretended to have a split personality.


Autism & schizophrenia can coexist, supposedly, but Chris isn't schizophrenic. He's severely autistic & delusional. Prolonged isolation is exacerbating his condition, & he's retreating further into his fantasy land because reality gives him prickly-wicklies.


----------



## Waristal_Qaminica_Zzyteig (Oct 1, 2020)

SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> Aside from the obvious horror of both parts of this video, one subtle thing I found interesting is that the "original artwork" is now not only in the bedroom but also creeping out into the rest of the house - starting with the area just outside the bedroom (edit: seen at 0:49, see screenshot). It's like Barbara is losing control of the house and it's getting slowly annexed as CWC space.
> 
> View attachment 1633879
> 
> Also that drawing in on the bottom right - there's a LOT of flesh-pink in that one - it's not shecameforCWC.jpg but what exactly _is _it?



No, this ISN'T shecameforCWC.jpg . It could be fan art of Night Star.


----------



## Monokuma (Oct 1, 2020)

Waristal_Qaminica_Zzyteig said:


> No, this ISN'T shecameforCWC.jpg . It could be fan art of Night Star.





SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> Aside from the obvious horror of both parts of this video, one subtle thing I found interesting is that the "original artwork" is now not only in the bedroom but also creeping out into the rest of the house - starting with the area just outside the bedroom (edit: seen at 0:49, see screenshot). It's like Barbara is losing control of the house and it's getting slowly annexed as CWC space.
> 
> View attachment 1633879
> 
> Also that drawing in on the bottom right - there's a LOT of flesh-pink in that one - it's not shecameforCWC.jpg but what exactly _is _it?


It's a pony, look closely. Wings on the left, head at the top with a blue mane. I remember someone once saying that Chris has pretty good colour co-ordination, but neon pink and navy blue? Fuck no.

Would be hilarious if he actually posted shecameforCWC.jpg on the wall though.


----------



## HumptyDumpty (Oct 1, 2020)

Christ. This video is like a work of absurdist performance art.


----------



## Happy Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

That was just fucking creepy. Why is he manipulating her like that, even for some schizo fantasy? His grasp on reality seemed even looser than what I am used to seeing about him. Edit: Watching it again I kind of get it. He is thanking Cole for getting flowers and it got buried in his mental fanfic. He really does seem like he is losing the little grip he had, though.


----------



## Gay Frog (Oct 1, 2020)

If I wasnt already familiar with CWC I'd assume this was the trailer for a surreal reimagining of Psycho


----------



## Overcast (Oct 1, 2020)

I felt my brain cells dying watching that vid.


----------



## R Kelly (Oct 1, 2020)

I think it probably was from Cole. 
In his e-mail to Chris, he said he wanted to be informed when Bob died, but not Barb. So he didn't hate her _that _much. Barb is also turning 79, who knows how much more she'll live, especially with Chris. Sending her flowers would have been the most low effort move to have a clear conscious when he finds out she's dead.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Oct 1, 2020)

Monokuma said:


> It's a pony, look closely. Wings on the left, head at the top with a blue mane. I remember someone once saying that Chris has pretty good colour co-ordination, but neon pink and navy blue? Fuck no.
> 
> Would be hilarious if he actually posted shecameforCWC.jpg on the wall though.



IIRC shecameforCWC.jpg was ripped up by Chris...who naturally still preserved that shit in an envelope. This was pre-fire though and as much as we know an _obscene _amount of crap survived (not even including the shit that should have been thrown out and of course wasn't because Chris and Barb are hoarders), even skyraider was unable to locate the envelope.



R Kelly said:


> I think it probably was from Cole.
> In his e-mail to Chris, he said he wanted to be informed when Bob died, but not Barb. So he didn't hate her _that _much. Barb is also turning 79, who knows how much more she'll live, especially with Chris. Sending her flowers would have been the most low effort move to have a clear conscious when he finds out she's dead.



And as I learned from the article I linked earlier, Chris didn't even bother telling Cole about Bob's death. A _ween_ had to reach out and tell him.


----------



## Pinkboy Lite (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> makes sense with how really uncaring Chris comes across in this video, with him hijacking it to talk as Sonichu to his half brother and gloat and ramble on about the merge and shit.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Chris has been expanding his "territory" in the house to other areas, seeing as Barb is mostly pacified due to her  age.


There were some pictures posted recently of the inside of the house (and what looked like some kind of altar setup in front of an enormous stack of boxes) that showed hallway decorated with CWC's drawings. CWC is definitely a hoarder, but he seems more meticulous in placing things than Barb so his areas almost seem tidy by comparison. Very interested to watch the house be consumed by Sonichu.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 1, 2020)

R Kelly said:


> Sending her flowers would have been the most low effort move to have a clear conscious when he finds out she's dead.


He should have sent a funeral wreath instead. Since the whole clan is pretty passive-aggressive it would be quite appropriate.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 1, 2020)

Chris's speech has become markedly worse. I've heard better from people who are blackout drunk. 

I've also seen diabetics in their fifties with more hair, a better figure and less eye bags.  This is legit disturbing.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

Is it just me, or does Chris come across as oddly smug in this video?

Or has social isolation push Chris into some sort of perma-smug goddess mode

Anyways, Chris’s relationship with Barb has clearly taken a radical change. (And I don’t just mean the way he keeps hauling her out for videos, and patronizingly pets her like a fucking dog.)

Something has clearly happened, and gone is the lovey dovey “you’re so pretty!” Chris.

The question is whether it was a single incident (she yelled at mama!) or whether it was a slow buildup of resentment that Chris  has rationalized into “Mother was mean!”

In either case, Barb is clearly an increasing weight around Chris’s ankle, at least in his own mind. (She makes him do stuff! So many chores! Never takes him out!)

*Interestingly we saw a similar breakdown in the relationship with Bob towards the end of his life. *Where Chris on numerous occasions made it clear that he might have to respect his dad (and grudgingly do the bare minimum for him) but doesn’t love him.




Super Colon Blow said:


> Chris's speech has become markedly worse. I've heard better from people who are blackout drunk.
> 
> I've also seen diabetics in their fifties with more hair, a better figure and less eye bags.  This is legit disturbing.



“FOR SISS MONSS!”

Yup his speech is definitely getting worse. 

Also note the sheen of sweat on his face from the strenuous exercise of waddling down a hallway and down half a flight of stairs.


----------



## Kacho (Oct 1, 2020)

HumptyDumpty said:


> Christ. This video is like a work of absurdist performance art.


I genuinely got creeped out at the end when he started rambling about Barbera yelling at Mama and the mysterious things Cole told Mama that he was right about.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

jellycar said:


> When she dies what will happen? Her other son refuses to associate with them right?



Fuck, I hope Cole steps up to the plate as a God-tier troll and contests whatever will there is. Taking half (or all) of Chris’s inheritance. Bonus points for an attempt to institutionalize Chris as his closest blood relative.

Seriously though, I wish Cole all the best. Yeah, he might be a pretentious twat as a critic, but... He’s also the living proof of the fact that we are more than our genes and where we come from.

Cole could easily had been another Chris. But he cut all ties and made his own path in life. A path infinitely more successful than Chris’s.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Oct 1, 2020)

Optimus Prime said:


> IIRC shecameforCWC.jpg was ripped up by Chris...who naturally still preserved that shit in an envelope. This was pre-fire though and as much as we know an _obscene _amount of crap survived (not even including the shit that should have been thrown out and of course wasn't because Chris and Barb are hoarders), even skyraider was unable to locate the envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> And as I learned from the article I linked earlier, Chris didn't even bother telling Cole about Bob's death. A _ween_ had to reach out and tell him.


According to the CWCki he just cut it up into squares and taped it back together to sell it to the teen troon squad.
Considering Chris has a deep attachment to everything he's created...ever, and that he thinks all of his drawings are things that literally happened and are real in another dimension I highly doubt he just "ripped it up" only to keep it in an envelope for preservation.

Sadly this picture of ultimate fail is probably taped together and framed on the wall of some 20 something troons bedroom at their moms house.
Someday it will be on display at Smithsonian art gallery next to the presidential portrait of Pmurt.


----------



## pisschild (Oct 1, 2020)

God damn what is that shit on Chris’ chin its been bothering me the whole video, looks like drool or something, or maybe its just him sweating profusely


----------



## Lame Entropy (Oct 1, 2020)

This is the first time a video from a cow's actually given me anxiety


----------



## Tikbalang (Oct 1, 2020)

Chris foresees that he'll recieve a package from "Cole" but not once when it comes to pizza.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

Tikbalang said:


> Chris foresees that he'll recieve a package from "Cole" but not once when it comes to pizza.



That tweet from Chris was hilarious. “_Even I was mildly perplexed. Though I had foreseen the package arriving!”_

That’s... Literally the opposite of “foresight” or “foreseeing” things.


----------



## Tikbalang (Oct 1, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> That tweet from Chris was hilarious. “_Even I was mildly perplexed. Though I had foreseen the package arriving!”_
> 
> That’s... Literally the opposite of “foresight” or “foreseeing” things.


Unlike prediction, foresight is something that is certain. He learned his lesson not to make one, otherwise he'll be told he's wrong.

If he actually has foresight, he should see at least two things: his homeless life and winning lottery numbers.


----------



## deeman (Oct 1, 2020)

Is it the acid i took an hour ago or is Chrissy actually melting? Like, from all the grease of his face?


----------



## BiggerChungus (Oct 1, 2020)

I feel bad for Barb.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2020)

BiggerChungus said:


> I feel bad for Barb.


Don't be she's too far gone to realize her last spoiled egg that grew into her autistic tranny waste of oxygen son is even doing anything anymore.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 1, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


I like Cole's movie reviews.  He shat on Toy Story 3, probably because his weirdo half-brother/sister clings to toys and his mother is a hoarder.  He praised Freddy Got Fingered, which was a excellent comedy critiquing both contemporary American life and the Hollywood film industry.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I like Cole's movie reviews.  He shat on Toy Story 3, probably because his weirdo half-brother/sister clings to toys and his mother is a hoarder.  He praised Freddy Got Fingered, which was a excellent comedy critiquing both contemporary American life and the Hollywood film industry.


So a slightly less insufferable version of movie bob?


But yeah I can't help but wonder if Cole was thinking of Chris after seeing toy story 3, that movie may be ok but really it was made to appeal to the manchildren of the world who just can't let go even back then I felt like it was going for that it's ok to be a kid at heart forever vibe


----------



## Optimus Prime (Oct 1, 2020)

Analog Devolved said:


> According to the CWCki he just cut it up into squares and taped it back together to sell it to the teen troon squad.
> Considering Chris has a deep attachment to everything he's created...ever, and that he thinks all of his drawings are things that literally happened and are real in another dimension I highly doubt he just "ripped it up" only to keep it in an envelope for preservation.
> 
> Sadly this picture of ultimate fail is probably taped together and framed on the wall of some 20 something troons bedroom at their moms house.
> Someday it will be on display at Smithsonian art gallery next to the presidential portrait of Pmurt.



Of course he didn't even tear the damn thing up - he did the one thing that would count as destruction that also had an easy backdoor should he need to 'undo' the action. Typical Chris. I just knew it wasn't in one piece and had been stuffed in an envelope, must have missed the time when it was sold to trolls.

And honestly I think it betrays Chris's true nature in how his own possessions, with him being a goddess or whatever these days, that he wouldn't part with for any reason in the past suddenly are fair game if he can get some quick cash out of them. As long as Chris sees an immediate benefit out of something, he'll go for it no matter what he internally has to justify to make it kosher with his own fantasy escapist mindset.

Suffice to say, he is not going to be ready for when Barb eventually croaks - part of me wonders if he's even thought about looking into an assisted care facility simply to dump mommy dearest in so she isn't around to bother him anymore. It is, essentially, what he wants Cole to do.


----------



## Flimz (Oct 1, 2020)

I am really curious to what degree Cole knows anything about the current state of Chris. While it's practically impossible to not know the contours of Chris Chan, I can't imagine him introducing himself as Sonichu makes a lot of sense to the uninitiated.


----------



## GherkinRealness (Oct 1, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I like Cole's movie reviews.  He shat on Toy Story 3, probably because his weirdo half-brother/sister clings to toys and his mother is a hoarder.  He praised Freddy Got Fingered, which was a excellent comedy critiquing both contemporary American life and the Hollywood film industry.


Freddie Got Fingered is a god damn masterpiece.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 1, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> So a slightly less insufferable version of movie bob?


Cole may have fetal alcohol syndrome but I will defend him all day because he was one of the few critics that positively reviewed Freddy Got Fingered.  There may be some bias because it is one of my favorite comedies, up there with Kung Pow and the Greasy Strangler.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I don't know whats creepier, the fact that Barb actually does NOT even blink once during the whole intro of the video, or the fact that Chris sorta rubs her shoulder like he is praising a dog than his actual mother.


You know who else didn't blink? Mac's Dad from It's Always Sunny. That and Hannibal Lector from Silence of the Lambs.

They never blink....and they scare me less than Barb.



A Flying Nun said:


> Real talk tho how the HELL is Barb still alive?! Her brain died years ago and somehow she's still going.


Some people just won't die young despite having shitty diet, smoking like a chimney, drinking like a fish, and taking drugs like their skittles. I have seen people who should have been dead years ago but did one or a combo of those things and lived to a ripe old age. Some people are just really hard to kill off. Then you have people who work out, eat right, get plenty of sleep, drink moderately if at all, and they die at 35 from some weird heart attack or stroke. Granted these are generally outliers but not as much as you would think.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

Flimz said:


> I am really curious to what degree Cole knows anything about the current state of Chris. While it's practically impossible to not know the contours of Chris Chan, I can't imagine him introducing himself as Sonichu makes a lot of sense to the uninitiated.



Fucking this.

All of the “Holy shit, Chris looks like shit/is a rambling madman!” come from people who have kept up with CWC on some level for the past few years.

Now imagine watching that video, but not having seen Chris since the Classic days, or knowing what he has been up to.

I’m assuming Cole won’t watch it, and that he has learned to ignore weens trying to keep him up to date.

Because holy shit, that video would be a sledgehammer right in his sanity.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 1, 2020)

God, this dimensional merge shit is boring. Remember when Chris used to get creative with his attempts at reconciliation? Like when he did that Ben Garrison-esque cartoon of Cole burning money? Now whatever he does, it’s always “the dimensional merge.” It’s like he decided he’d come up with this perfect all-purpose reasoning, and now he never needs to think ever again.

I can’t figure out whether he believes it, he just wants to believe it or he thinks everyone else believes it.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 1, 2020)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Chris's life is so darkly comedic and bizarre that if you had John Waters or Harmony Korine make an adaptation of it, it would be accused of being too unrealistic.


I've said this before but only Todd Solondz or John Waters could make it work


----------



## Chan Fan (Oct 1, 2020)

It shouldn't be surprising that, after a minute of Barb talking (and not blinking,) he's like "okay enough of that, time to talk about me for two minutes" thus making the video about himself, as always


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Oct 1, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> So even Hitler cared for his mother more than Chris ever did for his.


Ironically, even though he was eligible for welfare, Hitler decided to work, because he was no longer an adolescent, but of working age.
hmm


----------



## Hexbox (Oct 1, 2020)

Barb appears to be on autopilot. Just there. There's no way Chris is being a good caregiver with his delusions. They have both made up their big bed and are collectively shitting in it.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> *Interestingly we saw a similar breakdown in the relationship with Bob towards the end of his life. *Where Chris on numerous occasions made it clear that he might have to respect his dad (and grudgingly do the bare minimum for him) but doesn’t love him.



I said this before: even during Chris' early adult years, he gravitated more towards Barb because she offered the path of least resistance (spoiling), where as Bob kind of pushed Chris away (structure, constructive criticism, discipline). Now that Barb lost her influence/manipulation on him, Chris acts like a bratty teen who thinks he's big time. He thinks of Barb the same way he thought of Bob: to be "obligated" to take care of him. Chris is a disrespectful asshole, who even thought that Barb was the favorite of his two parents, should have done more for Barb, despite what she's done to Chris over the years. Chris loves only himself (shocker).


----------



## Tiresome (Oct 1, 2020)

Neither Chris nor Barb staged that soppy violin music during Barb's segment. She constantly has music playing (even in her sleep as in the newest house tour video), and often Chris does as well in his videos, it's completely incidental to whatever message they're trying to record.

I think some bit of DC comics lore has Gotham City set in South Jersey, and with Chris's understanding of geography he must assume that Cole, being in NYC is basically neighbors with both Tony Stark in Manhattan/upstate and Batman.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Oct 1, 2020)

"Fancy meeting you in the flesh, Cole Smithey, my brother."
If they ever meet each-other IRL, I want Chris to say these words. Proof that Crystal is what he actually wanted to be...maybe.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 1, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Ironically, even though he was eligible for welfare, Hitler decided to work, because he was no longer an adolescent, but of working age.
> hmm



So Chris really is worse than Hitler.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Ironically, even though he was eligible for welfare, Hitler decided to work, because he was no longer an adolescent, but of working age.
> hmm



Unlike Chris who’s an (inadvertent) serial animal abuser and too lazy to properly care for pets, Hitler was also very fond of animals.

Not only did he introduce an early anti-vivisection law in Germany, but even at the height of the war when shells were falling, he made sure that his dog was taken out for walks. And personally taught him tricks.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Unlike Chris who’s an (inadvertent) serial animal abuser and too lazy to properly care for pets, Hitler was also very fond of animals.
> 
> Not only did he introduce an early anti-vivisection law in Germany, but even at the height of the war when shells were falling, he made sure that his dog was taken out for walks. And personally taught him tricks.



But Chris "fricken hates Nazis". I would want to imagine how someone would compare Chris (to his face) to Hitler with the knowledge that history's greatest monster takes better care of his pets and mother other than Chris.


----------



## IsaacShraeder (Oct 1, 2020)

Are you boys ready for the next bone chilling, cheap jumpscare free, mind-bending, trope subverting, borderline traumatizing, arthouse A24 horror kino?








						Midnight, the Stars and Barb
					

We are officially entering Buffalo Bill territory.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## AllCISPeople (Oct 1, 2020)

So Barb sits there looking like a female Methuselah, guilt trips her estranged son who likely wasn’t even the one to send her the flowers, then we go from 0-60 with Chris sperging about the merge and meeting superheros and claiming to be Sonichu.

It’s sad that this stuff doesn’t baffle us because it’s so typical. I don’t blame Cole for wanting absolutely nothing to do with this shitshow clown house.


----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (Oct 1, 2020)

Maybe Cole was able to spare some money from his "money to piss and burn" bucket


----------



## Booey (Oct 1, 2020)

I reckon the only way Coleslaw will ever get back into contact is if Barb reveals who his real father is. But we all know that's never gonna happen.


----------



## Monokuma (Oct 1, 2020)

French Pepe said:


> I reckon the only way Coleslaw will get ever get back into contact is if Barb reveals who his real father is. But we all know that's never gonna happen.


Doubt she even knows in her current state.
She probably thinks Chris is Bob.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 1, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Fuck, I hope Cole steps up to the plate as a God-tier troll and contests whatever will there is. Taking half (or all) of Chris’s inheritance


I'm pretty sure Cole doesn't want a houseful of good will horde. The rest will go to whatever banks and creditors Barb owes money to.


----------



## Booey (Oct 1, 2020)

Monokuma said:


> Doubt she even knows in her current state.
> She probably thinks Chris is Bob.


True although I'm still going on the theory that barb is actually dead and Chris is pulling a weekend at Bernie's


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 1, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> I'm pretty sure Cole doesn't want a houseful of good will horde. The rest will go to whatever banks and creditors Barb owes money to.



She’s probably leaving nothing but debt for Chris.


----------



## Coach McGuirk (Oct 1, 2020)

French Pepe said:


> True although I'm still going on the theory that barb is actually dead and Chris is pulling a weekend at Bernie's


She's an elaborate machine, Chris touches her shoulder at the end, because that's where her off switch is.


----------



## Monokuma (Oct 1, 2020)

Coach McGuirk said:


> She's an elaborate machine, Chris touches her shoulder at the end, because that's where her off switch is.


Barb died years ago and this new Barb is just a model made of Crayola Fucking Model Magic.


----------



## BScCollateral (Oct 1, 2020)

Hitler's mother died of cancer when he was fairly young, so "Be nice to your mom while you still can" was something he had experience in. And I'll stop here because I really don't want to say Adolph made a good point.


----------



## Grog (Oct 1, 2020)

How the fuck did Barb yell at Mama if Mama is in cartoonland?


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 1, 2020)

French Pepe said:


> True although I'm still going on the theory that barb is actually dead and Chris is pulling a weekend at Bernie's


I genuinely think he will once she finally passes. He will hide her body and pretend she's still alive so he can keep collecting her tugboat and keep living in the house. It happens a surprising amount IRL.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Oct 1, 2020)

I sent the flowers, but in my defense, I wrote "Cool Smithy", since I'm a blacksmith and I'm a cool guy.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

Seems relevant.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

IsaacShraeder said:


> Are you boys ready for the next bone chilling, cheap jumpscare free, mind-bending, trope subverting, borderline traumatizing, arthouse A24 horror kino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect.



Grog said:


> How the fuck did Barb yell at Mama if Mama is in cartoonland?



I think this could have been years before the Body swap bullshit.


----------



## Are-A-Ham-A-Key (Oct 1, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> Cole is quite a cow in his own right and deserves all the ridicule and humiliation possible.


But at least Cole has some semblance of a redeeming factor, while Chris.............Enough is said.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

BScCollateral said:


> Hitler's mother died of cancer when he was fairly young, so "Be nice to your mom while you still can" was something he had experience in. And I'll stop here because I really don't want to say Adolph made a good point.



He was supposedly very close to his mother, and took care of her while she was dying.

(The doctor who treated her was actually Jewish, and apparently Hitler never forgot him or his kindness. The doctor received a special dispensation/Aryanization certificate straight from the Reichs chancellery after the persecution of Jews began.)

After his mom passed away, the young Hitler turned down his share of the inheritance, so that his sister could get it instead, figuring she’d need it more than him.

Press X to doubt whether Chris would ever willingly give up any amount of money, just because someone else might need it.

Those Legos are expensive!



Hogar Grupal said:


> I think this could have been years before the Body swap bullshit.



It must have been. I can’t see current Barb yell at anyone other than herself.

Chris remembers of course. It might just have been one time that Barb yelled at him, but Cole was right! She’s a cold hearted evil person!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 1, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> using your braindead mother to try and get your brother to take care of her so you can play lego all day. See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.


I mean as awful a person Chris is, he is at least right that Barb has, and always will be until she dies, a burden on him and his family. I kind of get why he doesn't want to deal with her as much when she's partially to blame for how he turned out and all.

Still, this comes off as as cry for help and attention more than a legitimate "Thank You" video.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I mean as awful a person Chris is, he is at least right that Barb has, and always will be until she dies, a burden on him and his family. I kind of get why he doesn't want to deal with her as much when she's partially to blame for how he turned out and all.
> 
> Still, this comes off as as cry for help and attention more than a legitimate "Thank You" video.



It's basically e-begging, but meant for one person.


----------



## Lolcow_slaughter (Oct 1, 2020)

That old cow can't have much time left before she kicks the bucket and then I think the Homeless saga will begin. Will be fun to see when he is going to stuff all his Lego and toys in a van that is actually going to be his home.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 1, 2020)

Lolcow_slaughter said:


> That old cow can't have much time left before she kicks the bucket and then I think the Homeless saga will begin. Will be fun to see when he is going to stuff all his Lego and toys in a van that is actually going to be his home.



Chris will never be truly homeless. I see a studio apartment saga.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 1, 2020)

the blurb in happenings made this sound very heartwarming, this was not very heartwarming. fits the new theme though


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 1, 2020)

All these years later, and Chris still thinks that if you post a video directed to one person, that person will magically find it.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Oct 1, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> Chris will never be truly homeless. I see a studio apartment saga.


inb4 some trust fund ween buys chris a condo


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 1, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> It's basically e-begging, but meant for one person.



The one thing I really like about Chris, is how it’s this autistic morality tale...

*Where everybody gets exactly what they wanted. 

And exactly what they deserve.*

Barb wanted Chris to be his little pet, infantilized him, and actively tried to prevent any kind of adulting.

Well, she got her wish.

_And gets to be a feeble, near senile old crone, stuck with a barely functioning manchild as her only help and companion._


Chris wanted to be “young at heart”, and live a child’s life. He wanted “free” money and a life on easy mode.

He also got his wish.

_And will spend the rest of his life surrounded by cheap plastic crap as his only company.

He will never know true love, or have adult relationships, and is doomed to a life hovering right above poverty level and no way out._



TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.



 It’s definitely becoming harder and harder to ignore just how much of a shitty person Chris really is.



> Batman lives in New Jersey? what?
> Chris says 'take that cole' like saying cartoons are real is some kind of sick burn.



Chris seemed undeservedly smug throughout the video, but this part was extra pathetic: Chris _literally_ demonstrating his pre-teen state of mind by trying to impress Cole with superheroes.



> Chris brings up cole not inviting chris and Barb to his wedding. Again, not winning you any favors, Chris.



I _think_ the whole “whoop de doo” thing and bringing up the wedding was a callback of sorts.

Back when Cole got married, Chris made a video where he complained about not being invited and said “whoop de doo, big deal!” about Cole’s marriage.

I think he’s sort of trying to prove that Sonichu has Chris’s memories or some shit like that?

Though who the fuck knows, Chris is more and more becoming an autistic Enigma-machine at this point.

(Though there’s no doubt that Cole getting married when he didn’t, rubs Chris in ALL the wrong ways!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## s0mbra (Oct 1, 2020)

Barb looks like she's lost a lot of weight. Forgive me if this has been mentioned in the last 10 pages, but people with dementia forget to eat and drink a lot. I highly doubt Chris is making sure she is doing these things. SO MUCH care goes into elderly dementia patients and I doubt he's doing ANY of it.
Part of me thinks she deserves it, the other part of me knows if she has it really bad, she doesn't know what's happening, and isn't really "barb" anymore.

As much as I hate this whole damn family, it tugs my bitter old heart to see the elderly (and animals) treated poorly.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2020)

Holy. Shit.

You go away for a few years, come back, and Chris has lost the ability to speak, thinks he's Sonichu, and Barb has been lobotomized and is his pet now I guess?


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Is it just me, or does Chris come across as oddly smug in this video?



Of course he's smug; Cole sent flowers. That's a complete admission of wrongdoing. Cole is no doubt already on his way to Virginia with a bag full of money to finally take care of his responsibilities so Chris can go off and live a lesbian dream life.

Chris has won!


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 1, 2020)

Remember that video Chris made of him and Barb eating at a McDonalds and telling her how pretty she looked?

Once everything opens up, do you think they'll go back to that? Chris can get food and replicate the same thing from inside his home, but I don't know. Seems to me "Sonichu" is not taking care of Barb because she's not Sonichu's job, but Chris', and Chris isn't home at the moment.


----------



## lifefex 655 (Oct 1, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> "Fancy meeting you in the flesh, Cole Smithey, my brother."
> If they ever meet each-other IRL, I want Chris to say these words. Proof that Crystal is what he actually wanted to be...maybe.


Can't imagine what having a actual conversation with Chris must be like right now. With all the dimensional merge bs it'd be almost unintelligible


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright, I think a lot of folks here agree that Cole is an arrogant jerk, but fuck, I feel sorry for the guy. Ok, he's full of himself, but I'm willing to cut him some slack. Imagine if this was your mother and half-brother. Fucking crazy shit


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 1, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> almost scary


"Manchester High Chris" is like a "Chad", and "Classic Chris" is like a "normie" - compared to Current Year "Pristine Christine".


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 1, 2020)

Uzumaki said:


> Holy. Shit.
> 
> You go away for a few years, come back, and Chris has lost the ability to speak, thinks he's Sonichu, and Barb has been lobotomized and is his pet now I guess?


Pretty much.

(P.S. Did you forget the no double posting thing while you were away? Shame shame.)


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 1, 2020)

s0mbra said:


> Barb looks like she's lost a lot of weight. Forgive me if this has been mentioned in the last 10 pages, but people with dementia forget to eat and drink a lot. I highly doubt Chris is making sure she is doing these things. SO MUCH care goes into elderly dementia patients and I doubt he's doing ANY of it.
> Part of me thinks she deserves it, the other part of me knows if she has it really bad, she doesn't know what's happening, and isn't really "barb" anymore.
> 
> As much as I hate this whole damn family, it tugs my bitter old heart to see the elderly (and animals) treated poorly.



She lost a lot of weight going back like 4 or 5 years ago, just look at pictures of her from back then.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Sonichu Prime
> 
> 
> She lost a lot of weight going back like 4 or 5 years ago, just look at pictures of her from back then.



It's kind of amazing to think that this is the same woman who was once nicknamed Snorlax.


----------



## Skuntank (Oct 1, 2020)

Even though it stings to say something like this, the world will be a better place when those two kick the bucket. Barb finally gets to escape the confines of her corpse of a body, and somebody hopefully more deserving will get welfare money in place of this waste of resources.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Oct 2, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I mean as awful a person Chris is, he is at least right that Barb has, and always will be until she dies, a burden on him and his family. I kind of get why he doesn't want to deal with her as much when she's partially to blame for how he turned out and all.
> 
> Still, this comes off as as cry for help and attention more than a legitimate "Thank You" video.


I think it bothers me because I have a good relationship with my mom and I can't even imagine treating her the way Chris treats his mom. Barb may be a piece of shit, but chris is the whole fucking pile. I agree that chris has been trying to distance himself from her, and wants to live without her, but we all know he'll stand on her corpse the instant she dies to scream for money and pity.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Oct 2, 2020)

I watch this video and I can't understand how anybody can have sympathy for Chris anymore. I wonder if Dstecks' gonna donate another thousand dollars.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 2, 2020)

Uzumaki said:


> this is the same woman who was once nicknamed Snorlax


Snorlax evolved into Shedinja.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 2, 2020)

(______) said:


> inb4 some trust fund ween buys chris a condo



It only takes one idiot to make it happen.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 2, 2020)

barb is dead


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> I watch this video and I can't understand how anybody can have sympathy for Chris anymore. I wonder if Dstecks' gonna donate another thousand dollars.


seems alot of people blame the trolls for how chris turned out, at least partially many seem to. or they dont see chris as a moral agent.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 2, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> seems alot of people blame the trolls for how chris turned out, at least partially many seem to. or they dont see chris as a moral agent.


dumbass summerfags intentionally overlook the megan saga or his war against the game place, or the many other times he's gotten banned for shit or in trouble with the cops


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2020)

Mr. 0 said:


> dumbass summerfags intentionally overlook the megan saga or his war against the game place, or the many other times he's gotten banned for shit or in trouble with the cops


he cant know any better he has autism! its why autists are constantly turning the parking lots of businesses into a game of frogger for store owners they get in arguments with, game store owners just gotta ignore it and learn to serpentine and weave through the carnage.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Oct 2, 2020)

She never blinks...


----------



## shadhardblogger19 (Oct 2, 2020)

RavenCrow said:


> She never blinks...



Actually, somebody pointed out that she blinked at 4 and 17 seconds in.


----------



## Ponchik (Oct 2, 2020)

every time chris drags out barb's festering carcass, i get this grim feeling that she's challenging me to a staring contest i have no hope of winning..


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 2, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> he cant know any better he has autism! its why autists are constantly turning the parking lots of businesses into a game of frogger for store owners they get in arguments with, game store owners just gotta ignore it and learn to serpentine and weave through the carnage.



Plenty of people who have autism can function just like a regular person within society, some of them blend in so well you'd never think they'd be diagnosed with autism in the first place.

Those who try to baby him and play the "don't pick on the poor defenceless autistic kid" card have simply overlooked all of the countless incidents that are simply inexcusable and have gotten him into trouble with his own few friends, innocent people, law enforcement and people who have told him to stop bothering them multiple times both in real life and online.


----------



## myiqis53 (Oct 2, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Plenty of people who have autism can function just like a regular person within society, some of them blend in so well you'd never think they'd be diagnosed with autism in the first place.
> 
> Those who try to baby him and play the "don't pick on the poor defenceless autistic kid" card have simply overlooked all of the countless incidents that are simply inexcusable and have gotten him into trouble with his own few friends, innocent people, law enforcement and people who have told him to stop bothering them multiple times both in real life and online.


It's not just the autism, it's also the way he was raised, and his lack of a grounding in reality.


----------



## theshep (Oct 2, 2020)

s0mbra said:


> Barb looks like she's lost a lot of weight. Forgive me if this has been mentioned in the last 10 pages, but people with dementia forget to eat and drink a lot. I highly doubt Chris is making sure she is doing these things. SO MUCH care goes into elderly dementia patients and I doubt he's doing ANY of it.
> Part of me thinks she deserves it, the other part of me knows if she has it really bad, she doesn't know what's happening, and isn't really "barb" anymore.
> 
> As much as I hate this whole damn family, it tugs my bitter old heart to see the elderly (and animals) treated poorly.


I have to admit, I don't really follow Chris on the forum, nor Barb, but one thing I'm curious about is whether or not she has always had the vague deer in headlights look about her? Or is it something that has happened recently? Because, like you, I think she is not well and should probably be in a care facility or at least having a home nurse checking up on her.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 2, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I think it bothers me because I have a good relationship with my mom and I can't even imagine treating her the way Chris treats his mom. Barb may be a piece of shit, but chris is the whole fucking pile. I agree that chris has been trying to distance himself from her, and wants to live without her, but we all know he'll stand on her corpse the instant she dies to scream for money and pity.


Oh no doubt about that, Chris will definitely try this shit again whenever Barb finally dies, revealing him to be the piece of shit he always was. I was just pointing out how Barb kind of steered him into that direction sooner than anyone would have thought.


----------



## Brewmaster (Oct 2, 2020)

Why the fuck does Barb look like that? Looks like Chris is holding a fucking gun to her head.


----------



## peanus weenus (Oct 2, 2020)

Volmance said:


> Why the fuck does Barb look like that? Looks like Chris is holding a fucking gun to her head.



She's senile and also permamently stuck in Chris' wonderland realm of autism.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 2, 2020)

peanus weenus said:


> She's senile and also permamently stuck in Chris' wonderland realm of autism.


"For his parents, [Chris winning the sweepstakes is] just another example of how well he's doing." - the news in 1993


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Oct 2, 2020)

*♬ Midnight, the Stars and You ♬ 



			https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1905177-chris-chan-cwc-christian-weston-chandler
		

*


----------



## Spastic Cologne (Oct 2, 2020)

theshep said:


> I'm curious about is whether or not she has always had the vague deer in headlights look about her? Or is it something that has happened recently?


Heard it specifically referred to as the Weston stare and always assumed from that and the fact Chris himself shares the trait that its just another one of the many consequences generations of indiscriminate inbreeding between both man woman and beast have inevitably and irreparably culminated in with CWC. 

Chris certainly inherited it from Barb but I'm curious, was Great Grand Pappy Weston also always seemingly looking over the horizon for some dang blasted varmint to fuck marry or shoot?
Imagine an 1800's hillbilly Sonichu with actual animals, horrendous taxidermy and jugs and jugs of orange flavoured shine...
"HEY ZEKE!"
"YEAH CLEM!"
"Look over YONDER at ma new riginal CREATION!"
"That's sure one mighty APPEALING lookin critter ya DONE made up there Clem! Whatcha CALL it?"
"Barbara Anne"


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 2, 2020)

shadhardblogger19 said:


> Actually, somebody pointed out that she blinked at 4 and 17 seconds in.


We're supposed to blink 10 to 20 times per minute. Less than that is indicative of dimentia.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 2, 2020)

The Great and Powerful Us said:


> Heard it specifically referred to as the Weston stare and always assumed from that and the fact Chris himself shares the trait that its just another one of the many consequences generations of indiscriminate inbreeding between both man woman and beast have inevitably and irreparably culminated in with CWC.
> View attachment 1635970View attachment 1635954
> Chris certainly inherited it from Barb but I'm curious, was Great Grand Pappy Weston also always seemingly looking over the horizon for some dang blasted varmint to fuck marry or shoot?
> Imagine an 1800's hillbilly Sonichu with actual animals, horrendous taxidermy and jugs and jugs of orange flavoured shine...
> ...




I could be wrong, but as I recall the Weston clan are solid, salt of the earth kinda folks, with Barb being the white trash outlier from that family.

Basically someone took a piss in their gene pool one time, and though it didn’t happen again, they’ve been embarrassed ever since.

According to the CWCKI, Barb had the class and decency to fuck one of her sisters husband, and the whole Weston clan, with Chris’s aunt Carina as the only exception, more or less disowned her.

We can’t be sure exactly what happened so far back in pre-Christory, but it’s a fact that the Westons pretty much cut all contact. Something that Chris has complained about on numerous occasions.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Oct 2, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> I could be wrong, but as I recall the Weston clan are solid, salt of the earth kinda folks, with Barb being the white trash outlier from that family.
> 
> Basically someone took a piss in their gene pool one time, and though it didn’t happen again, they’ve been embarrassed ever since.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the case. Barb's always been a superficial cunt, if she was born 18 years ago she'd be one of the worse examples of twitch thot. She's apparently been kinda aggressive with flirting, acting like some mix of harpy and cougar. She had the hoarding habit before chris was born, and had alienated everyone in their family with her attitude. The only ones who likely insisted on having her around were older members of the family who watched her grow up like Carina. Once anchoring relations like Carina are gone and you'd have to appease them, why invite a hostile family member to sunday dinner?

In a way, I kinda feel sorry for the entire Chandler line for having to say "regretfully I am related to such monumental fuck ups"


----------



## Spastic Cologne (Oct 2, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> I could be wrong, but as I recall the Weston clan are solid, salt of the earth kinda folks, with Barb being the white trash outlier from that family.
> 
> Basically someone took a piss in their gene pool one time, and though it didn’t happen again, they’ve been embarrassed ever since.
> 
> ...


Yeah that rings a bell. 
However can't seem to shake the Hatfield–McCoy vibe, going by what we've seen between the family Weston-Chandler post 82...
I mean can you blame me?
Just indulging my head canon I guess


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 2, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> That seems to be the case. Barb's always been a superficial cunt, if she was born 18 years ago she'd be one of the worse examples of twitch thot. She's apparently been kinda aggressive with flirting, acting like some mix of harpy and cougar. She had the hoarding habit before chris was born, and had alienated everyone in their family with her attitude. The only ones who likely insisted on having her around were older members of the family who watched her grow up like Carina. Once anchoring relations like Carina are gone and you'd have to appease them, why invite a hostile family member to sunday dinner?
> 
> In a way, I kinda feel sorry for the entire Chandler line for having to say "regretfully I am related to such monumental fuck ups"


Imagine being Chris and living with that fact everyday and knowing that he was never loved by anyone to begin with.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 2, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> Once anchoring relations like Carina are gone and you'd have to appease them, why invite a hostile family member to sunday dinner?


Had a similar situation, with a Chris-chan-like part of the family.  Once the only attachment to the rest of the family was gone, they were cut off like a tumor.  Weirdos like that only bring drama to a family and they give nothing in return.   

I always saw Bob as tragic figure in the chronicles of Chris-chan.  He constantly got manipulated and fucked over by two fat lazy leeches. 

I can see why the rest of the Chandler/Weston family want nothing to do with them.  Although, I would like to see a reaction video of Cole watching that with a look of utter horror and disgust on his face.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Oct 2, 2020)

As someone who unironically believes in the merge (no,I will not take my meds) Using it as leverage against someone who most definitely doesn’t believe in the merge.It’s not a good plan. This also proves that CwC/Sonichu believes or at least *HOPES *that Cole believes in the Merge as well.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 2, 2020)

Vinluv Handesbuk said:


> View attachment 1636000






Is that the weird looking dude from the Gentleman's Gazette?


----------



## General Tug Boat (Oct 2, 2020)

Cole can't even make a simple gesture of kindness without Chris having to interject himself with in it.    Don't get me wrong,  Cole is a train wreak,  but a slightly more functional train wreak than his tranny step brother.   Barb with that dementia stare is just getting more depressing by each succeeding update video.


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 2, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> I could be wrong, but as I recall the Weston clan are solid, salt of the earth kinda folks, with Barb being the white trash outlier from that family.
> 
> According to the CWCKI, Barb had the class and decency to fuck one of her sisters husband, and the whole Weston clan, with Chris’s aunt Carina as the only exception, more or less disowned her.
> 
> We can’t be sure exactly what happened so far back in pre-Christory, but it’s a fact that the Westons pretty much cut all contact. Something that Chris has complained about on numerous occasions.




Chris openly complained about the family reunion in red oak? was it? Being not friendly to himself and Barb. There was a rumor Barb tried to steal someone else's husband and by all accounts Barb was a hoe back in the day. Chris and Barb are social fucking cancer, people seem to forget this. Chris talked about Barb hoeing it up for the dog trainer for Clover and Snoopy when she was at least 60? Fucking gross. I don't doubt Barb was the white trash side of the family, the vast majority of that title was earned by being a hoe and offending everyone as Barb was known to do. 

I think Barb is gone and she's in full dementia, I don't think it's an act I'm curious what Josh's opinion is, if its an act or she's really demented.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh hey, there's the guy this forum was named after. Sorta forgot about him in comparison with the other cows since I kept up with pre tranny Chris.

And even with everything Barb has done this is still a real shit thing for Chris to do. It's like the polar opposite of those Youtube parents who post every intimate and private moment with their kids online and make it superficial in the end.


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Oct 2, 2020)

Do you think Chris has the goddamn common courtesy to give Barb a reach around?


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Oct 2, 2020)

STALKER said:


> View attachment 1636532
> 
> Is that the weird looking dude from the Gentleman's Gazette?


That's Cole's alleged Father
also...
A little blooper in the making of this photo


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 2, 2020)

Chris's biggest problem is not autism, but double-dose stupidity.  He was manipulated by the Idea guys into believing a ridiculous story about moon lasers and drawing dicks on the walls, hitting his mother, and forcing her to exercise for a video. Now he's pretending he's a cartoon character.  This loony is in charge of an elderly woman who has been diagnosed with dementia by her physician. Worrying to know he can be manipulated into hurting her or worse.

To her credit, after she had a bowel problem (diverticulitis? i don't remember exactly) several years ago, Barb set about losing weight, succeeded and has kept it off.  Not easy to do after middle age.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 2, 2020)

TaterBot said:


> Chris's biggest problem is not autism, but double-dose stupidity.  He was manipulated by the Idea guys into believing a ridiculous story about moon lasers and drawing dicks on the walls, hitting his mother, and forcing her to exercise for a video. Now he's pretending he's a cartoon character.  This loony is in charge of an elderly woman who has been diagnosed with dementia by her physician. Worrying to know he can be manipulated into hurting her or worse.
> 
> To her credit, after she had a bowel problem (diverticulitis? i don't remember exactly) several years ago, Barb set about losing weight, succeeded and has kept it off.  Not easy to do after middle age.


Dementia diagnosis? Diverticulitis and deliberate weight loss?

show receipts pls.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 2, 2020)

Day in, day out, for 6 months, Chris pretends to be Sonichu.

I guess Barb is too out of it to go mad from it.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 2, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I think it bothers me because I have a good relationship with my mom and I can't even imagine treating her the way Chris treats his mom. Barb may be a piece of shit, but chris is the whole fucking pile. I agree that chris has been trying to distance himself from her, and wants to live without her, but we all know he'll stand on her corpse the instant she dies to scream for money and pity.


Reminds me of that touching obituary they made for Bob:


> Instead of flowers, you may make monetary donations to his widow, Barbara Chandler and son, Christian Chandler"






Mariposa Electrique said:


> We're supposed to blink 10 to 20 times per minute. Less than that is indicative of dimentia.


That just made me realize everybody in that nuthouse is demented. Fuck, even the dogs are out of their minds because of being always kept indoors.


----------



## Rupin (Oct 2, 2020)

No wonder Cole wants to keep his distance from them.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 2, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> She lost a lot of weight going back like 4 or 5 years ago, just look at pictures of her from back then.



Barb might not be thicc anymore, but I’ll bet you her snatch is as tight and sweet as ever.

Best pussy in Albermale county, and an ass that can crack walnuts, rumor has it.



Chrus Chundlur said:


> Reminds me of that touching obituary they made for Bob:



Only Chris could be involved with an obituary that evokes feeling of disgust for the surviving family rather than sympathy.

There’s a certain... Dare I say beauty, to Chris’s capacity of fucking things up. Everything he touches somehow fails. Even a simple obituary.




> That just made me realize everybody in that nuthouse is demented. Fuck, even the dogs are out of their minds because of being always kept indoors.



After Barb dies and Chris gets kicked out, they’ll tear down the house and discover that it was built on top of an ancient, Native autism ground.




Super Colon Blow said:


> Dementia diagnosis? Diverticulitis and deliberate weight loss?
> 
> show receipts pls.



The diverticulitis... Wasn’t it when Barb was hospitalized, and Chris made a video to address the rumors (lol!) that she has AIDS?


----------



## Tito from Rocket Power (Oct 2, 2020)

barb looks like her whole life is one big acid trip


----------



## Ghostface Killer (Oct 2, 2020)

Whats wrong with Chris Chan’s mom? Did she suffer a stroke or something? She doesn’t even blink how creepy it is.


----------



## repentance (Oct 2, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> Dementia diagnosis? Diverticulitis and deliberate weight loss?
> 
> show receipts pls.



Chris did a short course on elder care a few years ago and there was definitely speculation at the time that it was at the urging of Barb's doctor as it seemed unlikely it was something he'd randomly decide to do on his own initiative.


----------



## Blow Standard (Oct 2, 2020)

This is one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen. Barb looks like a corpse and Chris has 100% lost his mind. I always figured he was just hamming up being Sonichu on the internet for some autistic reason or another, but I think he really believes he’s Sonichu.

Will someone just throw him into an institution already? I’d pay to see the moment where it either dawns on him that all of his fantasies aren’t real, or the more likely he finally completely snaps and he’s thrown into a padded room.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 2, 2020)

The way I can see Chris’s situation all ending is him dying alone in a homeless shelter. No government help, no KF assistance, nothing.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm part of the "Barb-is-faking-it" side of the debate, but something tells me that her wide stare is not normal.  She is showing early signs of dementia and I would hate it if she were to develop Alzheimer's.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 3, 2020)

@Super Colon Blow @TaterBot @Fapcop _COLITIS, _not that other thing, _colitis_, it's on the CWCki



TaterBot said:


> To her credit, after she had a bowel problem (diverticulitis? i don't remember exactly) several years ago, Barb set about losing weight, succeeded and has kept it off. Not easy to do after middle age.


Literally none of this is true. It's been known for years Barb is a fucking vegetable and any weight loss Snorlax had is due to old age


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr. 0 said:


> @Super Colon Blow @TaterBot @Fapcop _COLITIS, _not that other thing, _colitis_, it's on the CWCki
> 
> 
> Literally none of this is true. It's been known for years Barb is a fucking vegetable and any weight loss Snorlax had is due to old age



Chris hardly cooks at all, so her only source of food most of the time is the random groceries here and there and the fast food they buy, she probably just eats mushed up tv dinners and scraps of leftovers so she probably never ends up with a full feed at the end of the day and that results in her gaining little weight.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 3, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> There’s a certain... Dare I say beauty, to Chris’s capacity of fucking things up.


Someone once said that "Chris Chan turns everything he touches into shit" - a "reverse Midas touch", so to speak.



Flavius Anthemius said:


> Chris hardly cooks at all


Barb QUIT COOKING FOREVER after that spaghetti incident, and now in her state of living death, I doubt she ever took it up again.


----------



## Taint_fairy (Oct 3, 2020)

what if some psycho troll sent those flowers filled with 'rona?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 3, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Chris hardly cooks at all, so her only source of food most of the time is the random groceries here and there and the fast food they buy, she probably just eats mushed up tv dinners and scraps of leftovers so she probably never ends up with a full feed at the end of the day and that results in her gaining little weight.


Oh for fuck's sake Chris is not and has never been Barb's caretaker.
Barb was tugging Chris by the ear for years, she was in complete control of her diet  and Chris bought what she wanted:


			https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Jackie_E-mails_31
		



> Beforehand, she had a bought with the bitchy server/owner of Riley's, Riley herself. Mom had a quarter of a chicken sandwich from McD; she brought it in with her. She had also got her tea at Riley's before this bout. Mom pulls out the quarter sandwich; Riley is all, "you can't eat food from another place here". There's no sign stating that anywhere there. So, mom ignored her and ate the q-sand in front of her. Riley asked her to leave. Mom wanted her tea too, and she had a big reusable plastic cup in the Mitsu. So she takes the cup of tea out to the car and fills Her cup with the tea. She then returned the restaurant's cup to the table dad was still sitting at. Riley bitched some more at mom about taking their cheap plastic glass outside. So, to come back for dad later, she leaves for the nearby Goodwill. Here is where I came in with the last call, as well as the following where I requested help stranded by the dumpster.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr. 0 said:


> Oh for fuck's sake Chris is not and has never been Barb's caretaker.
> Barb was tugging Chris by the ear for years, she was in complete control of her diet  and Chris bought what she wanted:
> 
> 
> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Jackie_E-mails_31



Those emails were sent almost a decade ago though. Are Barbs shopping and dietary habits and needs the exact same since then? I generally don't think she's that much of a braindead vegetable yet, but considering just how out of whack her appearances on camera have been I think telling the swamp monster to go buy particular things from the store might fly over his head. He genuinely thinks he's being possessed by a cartoon hedgehog from another dimension, for over 6 months now...

Maybe that's why her appearance has regressed so badly, she's got a taste of some scurvy and needs some vitamin c, she has some of the symptoms.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr. 0 said:


> Oh for fuck's sake Chris is not and has never been Barb's caretaker.
> _Beforehand, she had a bought with the bitchy server/owner of Riley's, Riley herself. Mom had a quarter of a chicken sandwich from McD; she brought it in with her. She had also got her tea at Riley's before this bout. Mom pulls out the quarter sandwich; Riley is all, "you can't eat food from another place here". There's no sign stating that anywhere there. So, mom ignored her and ate the q-sand in front of her. Riley asked her to leave. Mom wanted her tea too, and she had a big reusable plastic cup in the Mitsu. So she takes the cup of tea out to the car and fills Her cup with the tea. She then returned the restaurant's cup to the table dad was still sitting at. Riley bitched some more at mom about taking their cheap plastic glass outside. So, to come back for dad later, she leaves for the nearby Goodwill. Here is where I came in with the last call, as well as the following where I requested help stranded by the dumpster. _



Holy shit that's some next level grifting.  Now we know where Chris got his asshole legal degree from.  _"Stores are open for everybody so they can't ban me!"_

I looked up Riley's and it's apparently a diner, which would indicate the owner gave a shit, rather than a place like McDonalds where Chris brings his own condiments.

But holy shit, the going to the car to dump out one cup and go get another so she could save it, acting all indignant, pulling out the white trash legal degree, then just up and leaving Chris and Bob by the dumpster while she cruises Goodwill.


----------



## shadhardblogger19 (Oct 3, 2020)

I think that in the emails, she had a quarter of a chicken sandwich. Don't forget!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Holy shit that's some next level grifting.  Now we know where Chris got his asshole legal degree from.  _"Stores are open for everybody so they can't ban me!"_
> 
> I looked up Riley's and it's apparently a diner, which would indicate the owner gave a shit, rather than a place like McDonalds where Chris brings his own condiments.
> 
> But holy shit, the going to the car to dump out one cup and go get another, then acting all indignant, pulling out the white trash legal degree, then just up and leaving Chris and Bob by the dumpster while she cruises Goodwill.


Suddenly it all makes sense where Chris's sense of entitlement regarding private bussiness came from. More so if barb acted like this around him as a child, for as autism racked as his brain is he would have picked up the impression of bad behavior from her.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 3, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Suddenly it all makes sense where Chris's sense of entitlement regarding private bussiness came from. More so if barb acted like this around him as a child, for as autism racked as his brain is he would have picked up the impression of bad behavior from her.



But mommy loves me!

I'm sure afterwards there was a big rant from Barb about "those assholes" and how nothing of her behavior was in any way shape or form bad.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> But mommy loves me!
> 
> I'm sure afterwards there was a big rant from Barb about "those assholes" and how nothing of her behavior was in any way shape or form bad.


Yes that and her constant swaddling of "you're mommy's special special boy christian, don't ever let anyone tell you different and you deserve whatever you want." Along with his autism taking her words to heart literally just meant that years later it'd be barb getting dumped at the mall while Chris ran amuck at GameStop peperspraying employees and then running home to avoid facing the consequences of his actions. No really the cwcki mentions barb was found alone at Sears hours after Chris's little outburst at GameStop


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 3, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Holy shit that's some next level grifting.  Now we know where Chris got his asshole legal degree from.  _"Stores are open for everybody so they can't ban me!"_
> 
> I looked up Riley's and it's apparently a diner, which would indicate the owner gave a shit, rather than a place like McDonalds where Chris brings his own condiments.
> 
> But holy shit, the going to the car to dump out one cup and go get another so she could save it, acting all indignant, pulling out the white trash legal degree, then just up and leaving Chris and Bob by the dumpster while she cruises Goodwill.



Eating food from another place at a diner or fuck, even at McDonalds, is literally the most disrespectful and white trash thing you can do. 

(Though granted: Barb’s “wheeling and dealing, aka retail fraud, comes in at a close second.)

Fuck, the sheer entitlement in that email! 

Guess karma is real and is a bitch.

Cruise through life as an entitled cunt, fuck your sisters husband and abuse your autistic child.

And you may just end as a senile cadaver, with a retarded manchild who doesn’t give a shit looking after you.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 3, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Fuck, the sheer entitlement in that email!


It would be nice to stroll into Chris bedroom, unceremoniously drop your pants, and take big, fat, smelly dump all over his toys, all while silently looking him directly in the eye.

And, then, as soon as he tries to open his pie-hole in protest, quickly cut him off wih: "*THERE IS NO SIGN ANYWHERE STATING I CAN'T SHIT HERE!!!*".


----------



## Saklas (Oct 3, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> Barb looks like she is filming an ISIS hostage video.
> 
> Immediately afterward Barb's message to Cole, Chris immediately ruins it with his merge bullshit.
> 
> Chris encourages Cole to look up his phone number, which is all over the internet, and to call them.


That's the look of a woman who knows she's spending her last days with a monster she created and her body will be buried under mountains of his stuff.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 3, 2020)

Chris sweats a lot for a sedentary person.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Oct 3, 2020)

Toxicity said:


> How is barb not dead from ammonia and fecal inhalation at this point?


I think the old bag intends to troll us all and outlive her mongo offspring.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Oct 3, 2020)

I would love to just go around all of the pages here, but I don't have the time.
I feel nothing but empathy towards Barbara at this time. She looks she like thinks her little boy is playing with her.. And it's horrifying to me.
Barb was an idiot person, but now that she's this old and seems demented, I just want Chris to die so she can wander the streets and some sweet person help her to get into a retirement home.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Oct 3, 2020)

The sentiment is nice, yet it's still so sad.


----------



## CORRUPT🍀 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> Barb looks like she is filming an ISIS hostage video.
> 
> Immediately afterwards Barb's message to Cole, Chris immediately ruins it with his merge bullshit.
> 
> Chris encourages Cole to look up his phone number, which is all over the internet, and to call them.


I genuinely cannot understand a word he's saying, I haven't watched anything on him in a while and it's just so bizarre, it's like he's off his fucking head. He reminds me of those crazy street mumblers the way his voice sorta fades in and out.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 3, 2020)

shadhardblogger19 said:


> Don't forget!


forgot about "q-sand" until just now


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 3, 2020)

Naamaleipuri said:


> help her to get into a retirement home.



Would be way better than wasting away in 14 BLC. Surprised she hasn't been devoured by bug bites.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 3, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> devoured by bug bites


If she passes away covered in bug bites like Bob did, one could say both Barb and Bob were consumed by the hoard.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 3, 2020)

Monokuma said:


> ahdnd lose mah birginity ta megahan
> 
> I haven't followed Chris for a while - to be fair, since he became a tranny he got annoying rather than funny - but does he actually believe this "Sonichu is possessing me" thing, or is it just a childish Autistic front he's got going on for reasons? There is a difference.
> 
> If he's legit schizophrenic and believes this shit then it brings some questions up about his initial autism diagnosis.



It's a coping mechanism. Chris is fully aware of his circumstances, or at least aware enough that he knows he's absolutely fucked and his entire life was a waste. He's doing everything he can to simply ignore reality and hope it goes away by itself. Of course he has other mechanisms for dealing with it, like his autistic ego constantly ensuring himself that he's amazing. Although, he is aware he is _not_ amazing, at least a little bit. But he absolutely assures himself he "will be", that "some day" he'll be able to fly and have psychic powers and whathaveyou.

Lots of people in this thread seem to think Chris is delusional. This isn't a delusion. Chris is extremely obviously roleplaying as Sonichu, he often trips up his wording and refers to himself as Chris. Chris would not need to roleplay as Sonichu if he was actually delusional, he would just actually think he's Sonichu. It's much more like a religion to him, he isn't deluded into this merge shit in the sense that he'd jump off a building or sell all his possessions for the sake of it, he just _really really_ wants it to be true, so much that he acts on the assumption that it is, much like a Christian acts under the assumptions that God exists. Of course, a Christian isn't delusional, not unless they claim to actually hear God telling them to shove their child into an oven. Similarly, Chris isn't going to do anything extreme for the sake of his fantasy (unless unwittingly fooled into doing so by people telling him to.)

Personally, I think he's pretending he's been switched with Sonichu to protected his ego. He is aware of how depressing his life is, he's getting sick of it. Even through his autism, he is getting bored of his mundane, monotonous life. At this point, he simply can't allow himself, _the_ Great Director Chandler, to exist like this. Sitting in a filthy house, trapped in a fat, rotting body that has no independence, while his favorite cartoon characters are off in another dimension having magical adventures. It clashes with his ego way too much, he needs a coping mechanism to handle it, so now he's pretending he actually is in the cartoon dimension, and his loyal minion Sonichu is simply piloting his body. Yes, it is just childish roleplay, although a bit more distorted since he's not a child, he's a manchild, with a much more complex and developed psyche that requires more intricate mechanisms to cope with a dismal reality.

The best part about this being a coping mechanism, is, eventually, it's going to stop working. Chris is putting a bandaid over a cracked dam, eventually reality is going to completely crush him, and his fantasy will break. Or become all-consuming. Not really sure what that could imply, though.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> eventually reality is going to completely crush him, and his fantasy will break. Or become all-consuming. Not really sure what that could imply, though.



If that's the case, once he snaps, will Chris go into a pepper spraying scene, or just go into hedgehog defense form and stay that way and let the horde envelop him like a  cocoon?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 3, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> If that's the case, once he snaps, will Chris go into a pepper spraying scene, or just go into hedgehog defense form and stay that way and let the horde envelop him like a  cocoon?



Chris always takes the path of least resistance. I totally expect him to one day just decide to lie down somewhere and wait to die some day.


----------



## Don Homer (Oct 3, 2020)

CORRUPT<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍀 title=Four leaf clover    :four_leaf_clover: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f340.png data-shortname=:four_leaf_clover: /> said:


> I genuinely cannot understand a word he's saying, I haven't watched anything on him in a while and it's just so bizarre, it's like he's off his fucking head. He reminds me of those crazy street mumblers the way his voice sorta fades in and out.


Like I understood the words coming outta his wordhole, but the syntax is just broken beyond repair.

Ive been outta the Chris loop for a bit. What a way to return to the wonderous world of whackass..


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Oct 3, 2020)

Chrus Chundlur said:


> It would be nice to stroll into Chris bedroom, unceremoniously drop your pants, and take big, fat, smelly dump all over his toys, all while silently looking him directly in the eye.
> 
> And, then, as soon as he tries to open his pie-hole in protest, quickly cut him off wih: "*THERE IS NO SIGN ANYWHERE STATING I CAN'T SHIT HERE!!!*".


And whoever did it had better bring a friend to record the whole thing.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> If that's the case, once he snaps, will Chris go into a pepper spraying scene, or just go into hedgehog defense form and stay that way and let the horde envelop him like a  cocoon?


Personally I always saw Chris as reving up sonchu for one last time before crashing it through the gates and or front door of manchester high screaming "I'm coming home!" Until he either smashes through the windshield or completely wrecks the car and can't drive it any further. Either injuried badly or dying of internal bleeding his final words being "home at last" as the current student body pulls him from the wreck. One of the few teachers from his school days still there now old and on the verge of retirement recognizing him and asking..."christian?"


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Chris always takes the path of least resistance. I totally expect him to one day just decide to lie down somewhere and wait to die some day.


Or as the incels say, "LDAR" (Lay Down And Rot).


----------



## I am vomit (Oct 4, 2020)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> I think the old bag intends to troll us all and outlive her mongo offspring.



You can only live so long in a house where your deranged sonichu possessed son pisses all over the floor like the dogs and cats.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2020)

Toxicity said:


> You can only live so long in a house where your deranged sonichu possessed son pisses all over the floor like the dogs and cats.


I wonder how much of her is still there and if she knows, even deep down inside, that she got herself in this mess. If she didn’t screw up with her previous son she could’ve been out in a retirement home or taken care of by someone more competent.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 4, 2020)

That's why this latest video 


IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I wonder how much of her is still there and if she knows, even deep down inside, that she got herself in this mess. If she didn’t screw up with her previous son she could’ve been out in a retirement home or taken care of by someone more competent.


That's why this latest video has a certain tragic feel to it. You just know by how shaky and unfocused the camera is when it's on barb that Chris doesn't want her to talk he wants it to be all about him and his chance to get cole to maybe take her away so he doesn't have to wait for barb to croak before he can finally have a full tugboat to himself to blow on whatever HE wants. Not her mortgage or her house or even her hoard crap but his own. 

This is especially true when it shows his hand reaching out to Pat her like she's one the dogs, who I also feel Chris doesn't like and only has them around because she made him get them. Like those dogs barb is just a big burden to him that he wants to dump on someone else, thought why he hasn't gone for a cheap or no cost nursing home is beyond me. All while  he's an even bigger burden to everyone else.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 4, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I wonder how much of her is still there and if she knows, even deep down inside, that she got herself in this mess. If she didn’t screw up with her previous son she could’ve been out in a retirement home or taken care of by someone more competent.



I doubt it. You know how Borb invented all those conspiracy theories about the gays? How Barb and Chris tried to run Snyder over, then say he actively tried to get run over to sue them? Rednicks like them actively look for people to vilify. It's them against the world, they can only do right and everyone else can only try to stop them from doing it. I'm sure Barb has thoroughly convinced herself that everyone in the entire world except Chris has worked against Chris to make him this way, rather than any of it being either of their faults.

Like, you're trying to apply common logic and empathy here. Those don't apply to Barb. She's a cold, manipulative, hoarding, mentally ill old woman from a bad family. It's honestly amazing how she didn't just turn into a crack whore from the beginning.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 4, 2020)

I like the “Sonichu (Prime)” clarification. It’s important to know which version of Sonichu we’re hearing. Without it, Cole would be confused by this video in which his deranged tranny brother tries to win him over while pretending to be a cartoon hedgehog.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I doubt it. You know how Borb invented...


...the controls for Plastic Molding Machines; without him, we would not have even a simple plastic funnel!!



Tragi-Chan said:


> I like the “Sonichu (Prime)” clarification. It’s important to know which version of Sonichu we’re hearing. Without it, Cole would be confused by this video in which his deranged tranny brother tries to win him over while pretending to be a cartoon hedgehog.



Well, it could have been the Sonichu from _C-198_.

It's exactly the same as C-197, only with everyone wearing mexican _sombreros_.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 4, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> thought why he hasn't gone for a cheap or no cost nursing home is beyond me. All while he's an even bigger burden to everyone else.



A couple of years Chris had said that Barb didn't want to go to a home because they treat her bad there, and Chris agreed that he wouldn't. That is in 2014. I guess he's given up on that promise now.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 4, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> A couple of years Chris had said that Barb didn't want to go to a home because they treat her bad there, and Chris agreed that he wouldn't. That is in 2014. I guess he's given up on that promise now.


They both need hospitalized but it's far too late for either of them.


----------



## Huge Fuckin Nerd (Oct 4, 2020)

Why does sonichu prime act just like chris? Does he not know how to act out different characters?


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Like, you're trying to apply common logic and empathy here. Those don't apply to Barb. She's a cold, manipulative, hoarding, mentally ill old woman from a bad family. It's honestly amazing how she didn't just turn into a crack whore from the beginning.


Mix into that, an elderly husband who probably was too tired to keep disputing her bullshit, and a simpleton son that will believe everything "mommy says" as the gospel truth.  The joke about all this is when she tells Chris that Cole is some "rich New Yorker, living in Carnegie Hall" either through hyperbole or ignorance, Chris immediately believes it and uses it as a focal point for a drawing and calling out.

Barb's the kind of person that will shit all over anyone, especially loved ones, on long disjointed rants, then at the end throws out the question why they won't cater to her needs.   Chris I guess just believes it all because that type of manipulation is something his autism can't handle as bullshit.  I'm sure she did it to Bob and Chris, but as long as she says she's "sorry" and hugs Chris at the end, it's all cool.

She pretty much turned into the white trash equivalent of a crack whore, hanging out in bars, getting tanked every night, and waiting for some sucker to come around.  I don't think she honestly is regretful for having Chris, minus is lack of earning power, because she can make Chris dance on her schemes and wild stories without much effort at all.  Cole at least is familiar with her bullshit and wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 4, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> because she can make Chris dance on her schemes



You're not wrong; look at the e-begging videos Chris does on behalf of Barb. I don't know if she was involved with Sonichu as Bob was, but I'd like to think she knows how Chris "works" a camera and use his "celeb" influence to get more money.


----------



## lifefex 655 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I like the “Sonichu (Prime)” clarification. It’s important to know which version of Sonichu we’re hearing. Without it, Cole would be confused by this video in which his deranged tranny brother tries to win him over while pretending to be a cartoon hedgehog.


can't wait to see chris transform into Full Sonichu (Ultra Omega) or as its known in the medical world, Schizophrenia


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 4, 2020)

lifefex 655 said:


> can't wait to see chris transform into Full Sonichu (Ultra Omega) or as its known in the medical world, Schizophrenia


Guess we're skipping Ultra Instinct Sonichu then


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 4, 2020)

Huge Fuckin Nerd said:


> Why does sonichu prime act just like chris? Does he not know how to act out different characters?


All the recolors are recolors of Chris, pretty much.

They all think Chris is "Way Past Cool", they all type in Mixed case to Emphasize; they all overuse the semicolon; and they don't really criticize any of Chris' many, many flaws much.

And of course, they're all just as autistic as "Mama".


----------



## I am vomit (Oct 4, 2020)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I wonder how much of her is still there and if she knows, even deep down inside, that she got herself in this mess. If she didn’t screw up with her previous son she could’ve been out in a retirement home or taken care of by someone more competent.



If she really has dementia she likely has episodes of lucidity which means she's aware at times and either, horrified about her position and knows she's helpless to do anything about it. Or just like everything else, just doesn't care much as long as she has her hoarde.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Oct 5, 2020)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I feel so bad for Cole, he just wants to escape association and then chris and barb film this horrifying video


It was never Chris Chan vs Liquid Chris. 

Turns out, Chris Chan was Liquid Cole this whole time, and they are the terrible sons of Big Barb.


----------



## Abarefiller (Oct 5, 2020)

Honestly at this point, I'm just waiting for the day Barb dies and Chris' somehow doesn't realize this until her corpse has began decomposing, and he goes to cry on Twitter.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 5, 2020)

Abarefiller said:


> Honestly at this point, I'm just waiting for the day Barb dies and Chris' somehow doesn't realize this until her corpse has began decomposing, and he goes to cry on Twitter.


50$ he makes a video with barbs corpse unaware shes dead


----------



## Flimz (Oct 5, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I like Cole's movie reviews.  He shat on Toy Story 3, probably because his weirdo half-brother/sister clings to toys and his mother is a hoarder.  He praised Freddy Got Fingered, which was a excellent comedy critiquing both contemporary American life and the Hollywood film industry.


I have been thinking about this a lot recently. 

One of the things the "Smartest Movie Reviewer" is known for is not liking a widely popular movie. A movie in which the central theme is growing and learning to leave your childish pursuits behind your etc. etc. There is no doubt in my mind that Chris was in Cole's mind as he wrote this. 

I mean, Chris is like the dark alternate version of Toy Story 3 (Toy Story 3 Black if you will). Like what if Andy actually heard his toys talk? What if Andy  never left home because of this experience, and fabricated a whole new identity as the toy's leader? You get the picture.

Additionally, branding yourself as the Smartest anything is a pretty fucking insecure move imo. Just like mensa folks, the second you start talking about how smart you are, the dumber you seem. I can't help but shake the feeling the whole Smartest shtick is another way Cole sought to separate himself from his retarded blood (not really the case, old sperm and eggs just come out autistic regardless).


----------



## deeman (Oct 5, 2020)

Toxicity said:


> You can only live so long in a house where your deranged sonichu possessed son pisses all over the floor like the dogs and cats.


And don't forget the beautiful smell of burnt Keurig Coffe in the morning.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Flimz said:


> I have been thinking about this a lot recently.
> 
> One of the things the "Smartest Movie Reviewer" is known for is not liking a widely popular movie. A movie in which the central theme is growing and learning to leave your childish pursuits behind your etc. etc. There is no doubt in my mind that Chris was in Cole's mind as he wrote this.
> 
> ...


I would pay to see that Dark "Toy Leader Andy" Toy story 3


Huge Fuckin Nerd said:


> Why does sonichu prime act just like chris? Does he not know how to act out different characters?


In lore theory: It's because chris self inserted Sonichu into existance,so he is a perfect projection of what Cwc wanted to be in a Sonichu before comic chris filled that role.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 5, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> All of the “Holy shit, Chris looks like shit/is a rambling madman!” come from people who have kept up with CWC on some level for the past few years.
> 
> ...


I haven't been watching Chris much since the video of him and Barb eating McDonald's and flirting with each other about who is cute. I avoided pretty much all his videos about the merge or whatever. This is...holy shit...like the Joker saying he's a man of his word.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Oct 5, 2020)

UncleMoeLester said:


> 50$ he makes a video with barbs corpse unaware shes dead


100$ says he makes a video with her corpse after he realizes she's dead.


----------



## greninja (Oct 5, 2020)

I bet everyone will gangsta until Barbra dies.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Oct 5, 2020)

Abarefiller said:


> Honestly at this point, I'm just waiting for the day Barb dies and Chris' somehow doesn't realize this until her corpse has began decomposing, and he goes to cry on Twitter.



She could live for another few good years, possibly longer then a decade. I think some people here underestimate the dexterity and resilience of the human body, even for people like Barb. My understanding is that she has no severe health problems right? The grim reaper might take his time with her.


----------



## Bloody bunny (Oct 5, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I haven't even started the video and already I'm cringing hard.
> jesus christ chris has sad violin music on to try and play on cole's emotions.
> using your braindead mother to try and get your brother to take care of her so you can play lego all day. See, this shit is why I can say I hate chris as a person. He clearly sees his mother as a burden, uses her as a prop in his videos, and is trying to get his brother to step in so he won't have to.
> "Very nice." And he pats her like a dog. Fuck you chris you piece of shit.
> ...


Hi alog


----------



## shadhardblogger19 (Oct 5, 2020)

Did you know that Cole Smithey's original score according to Rotten Tomatoes for Toy Story 3 was a C+?


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 6, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> She could live for another few good years, possibly longer then a decade. I think some people here underestimate the dexterity and resilience of the human body, even for people like Barb. My understanding is that she has no severe health problems right? The grim reaper might take his time with her.


Seriously amazing how some people will survive shit that should kill them. I've worked at a hospital ED and it's crazy people surviving gunshot wounds to the head and cases of people being so pumped full of drugs or alcohol that would kill a horse and they survive it. Barb is probably going to go for another 5 to 10 years. The problem here is to determine how much of this is an act. I have a grandmother pushing 100 and she will act like she's a dottering old woman when in reality she is basically the Ida from Malcolm in the Middle. I bet donuts to dollars she will live to 105 easily. That's how them crazy old bitches go. They don't die too early.


----------



## Rungle (Oct 6, 2020)

I know Barb is a terrible person, but fucking hell chris have some fucking respect.
Barb obviously still has feelings for Cole even if all that shit happened in the past.
Barb wants to say much more but then chris points the camera to himself very fucking irritated.
Barb will die soon with only chris at her side, and she knows it.
Its a terrifying thought to have when your dying, that only one person you know who doesnt have the ability to care for themselves is by your side as you go away forever.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Oct 6, 2020)

catpin said:


> I know Barb is a terrible person, but fucking hell chris have some fucking respect.
> Barb obviously still has feelings for Cole even if all that shit happened in the past.
> Barb wants to say much more but then chris points the camera to himself very fucking irritated.
> Barb will die soon with only chris at her side, and she knows it.
> Its a terrifying thought to have when your dying, that only one person you know who doesnt have the ability to care for themselves is by your side as you go away forever.


Chris probably had it in his mind that this shot of barb was going to be some tearjerker of a scene, and when barb couldn't meet his unrealistic expectations ("I dunno what you want me to say...") he got pissy that he lost his chance of getting Cole to support them financially. Chris wants Bob back, or something like his dad who can take over the finances again and let him go back to acting like a carefree 6 year old again.

I felt embarrassed for Barb in that video, she may be an mean, decrepit harpy but I don't think she deserved being treated like that by her own son. But then again, it wasn't 'her son, it was 'sonichu' so therefore I guess chris think he's entirely blameless. Now Cole will never send anything again because chris will use his gift as a soapbox to scream for money and pity.


----------



## Baguette Child (Oct 6, 2020)

catpin said:


> Its a terrifying thought to have when your dying, that only one person you know who doesnt have the ability to care for themselves is by your side as you go away forever.


I wouldn't wish dying with only Chris at your side on anyone. Not even Hitler.

Barb may be a piece of shit but this is too much. This video may be one of the few times I've felt genuinely sorry for Barb herself. I wanted to find something funny in all that video to get a laugh out of, but there just wasn't any fun to be had. The whole thing is just super horrific.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 6, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> I wouldn't wish dying with only Chris at your side on anyone. Not even Hitler.
> 
> Barb may be a piece of shit but this is too much. This video may be one of the few times I've felt genuinely sorry for Barb herself. I wanted to find something funny in all that video to get a laugh out of, but there just wasn't any fun to be had. The whole thing is just super horrific.


I think Harvey Dent said it best here:


----------



## AsianChris (Oct 6, 2020)

shadhardblogger19 said:


> Did you know that Cole Smithey's original score according to Rotten Tomatoes for Toy Story 3 was a C+?


I'm not going to give you a clock, I'm gonna give you the whole Elizabeth Tower:


----------



## I am vomit (Oct 6, 2020)

deeman said:


> And don't forget the beautiful smell of burnt Keurig Coffe in the morning.



Or just burning in general, it doesn't matter in the chandler home!


----------



## Totally Awesome (Oct 6, 2020)

I feel sorry for people who ever tried having a real relationship with Chris.  Instead, they get pushed to be a part of his stupid fantasy Sonichu world, along with the demands of giving him money and sex.  This is nothing new.  This has been happening ever since Chris went to college and he never grew up.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 6, 2020)

Totally Awesome said:


> This is nothing new.


It could make one wonder what Chris would be like had he not been spoiled by Barb - or at least if he didn't win that sweepstakes.


----------



## Penis (Oct 6, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> She could live for another few good years, possibly longer then a decade. I think some people here underestimate the dexterity and resilience of the human body, even for people like Barb. My understanding is that she has no severe health problems right? The grim reaper might take his time with her.



The question is less of her body and more of her brain. Barb can barely talk straight and needs to take long pauses between words and thoughts when speaking. At that point, things can really start to go fast.


----------



## baconotic (Oct 7, 2020)

The gun slowly shows, Chris only whispers in Arabic 'Do it mother.'.



Iamthatis said:


> Wow, Chris has gotten way worse.  He seems super manic...I wonder who sent the flowers?


Well, it doesn't seem likely that Cole actually sent those flowers, who knows, possibly Chris wanted to be nice and bought a bunch of flowers and made it look like Cole did it, but that probably would be too much work for Chris. But it would be nice for Chris, and Cole if Cole actually did it.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 7, 2020)

jawsome said:


> If there was ever a filmmaker who loved to torture his characters, Todd Solondz would be it. In fact, he has sort of made a man-child movie already


Criminally underrated film


----------



## timewave0 (Oct 7, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It could make one wonder what Chris would be like had he not been spoiled by Barb - or at least if he didn't win that sweepstakes.


Obviously this has already been discussed to death but I think the single biggest factor in the creation of Chris’s maladaptive personality (aside from the internet of course) was his parent’s insistence that he go to regular school/classes. With some proper specialized guidance in childhood he might have been able to lead some semblance of a normal life. Winning that sweepstakes definitely didn’t help though... one can easily draw a straight line from that event — the ego boost of* winning & being on TV, the joy he felt getting all those toys — to many of Chris’s behaviors today.

It’s a trip to think about what must be going on in Barb’s head at this point. She is a conscious human being, she’s out there doing something right now as I write this. What does she think about? How does she perceive Chris and his delusions of toon worlds and dimensional shifts? It must be a profoundly miserable and confusing existence, to the extent that she is even aware of it.


----------



## Lolcow_slaughter (Oct 7, 2020)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> She could live for another few good years, possibly longer then a decade. I think some people here underestimate the dexterity and resilience of the human body, even for people like Barb. My understanding is that she has no severe health problems right? The grim reaper might take his time with her.


I don't think she have that long time. Think both her and chris are junk food fanatics. Plus Barb had some health issues in the past. But you never know she might be around for a while.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 7, 2020)

Lolcow_slaughter said:


> I don't think she have that long time. Think both her and chris are junk food fanatics. Plus Barb had some health issues in the past. But you never know she might be around for a while.


I've heard of stories of centenarians who regularly smokes, drinks, and eat unhealthy food and health nuts dying early.  I think it's up to her genes and luck.  At 79 years old she has long broke Aunt Corrina's record as the longest living Weston.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 7, 2020)

██████ said:


> inb4 some trust fund ween buys chris a condo



...will there be hidden cameras and a livestream?

The Sonichu Show.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Oct 8, 2020)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> ...will there be hidden cameras and a livestream?
> 
> The Sonichu Show.


Nobody would want to watch a cross-dressing man-child playing with toys while making baby noises.


----------



## Serket's pinoy champion (Oct 8, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Nobody would want to watch a cross-dressing man-child playing with toys while making baby noises.


Yeah. It won't nearly be as touching ad the Christopher robin movie.


----------



## deeman (Oct 8, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Nobody would want to watch a cross-dressing man-child playing with toys while making baby noises.


----------



## now watch this drive 911 (Oct 9, 2020)

Chris treats her like a puppy


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

deeman said:


>


Chris's child/female voice is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 9, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> Chris's child/female voice is like nails on a chalk board.



how is it any worse than his normal autist voice


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> how is it any worse than his normal autist voice


Anytime anyone tries to do high pitch 'cutesy' baby talk its annoying.


----------



## Totally Awesome (Oct 9, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Nobody would want to watch a cross-dressing man-child playing with toys while making baby noises.


Why not?  We've been watching Chris do that for years.


Uncanny Valley said:


> how is it any worse than his normal autist voice





TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> Anytime anyone tries to do high pitch 'cutesy' baby talk its annoying.


I fucking hate when he tries to talk like a woman on camera.  Sounds absolutely awful.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 10, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> Chris's child/female voice is like nails on a chalk board.


But is it worse than the word “naive?”


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 26, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Nobody would want to watch a cross-dressing man-child playing with toys while making baby noises.


Sir have you not seen reality tv? Honey Boo Boo, My 600 Pound Life, Wifeswap, Taboo, etc. We love freak shows. Hell this fucking site is dedicated to freak shows. Mostly because the faggot mods need to deflect attention away from themselves so they point us towards the other freaks out there. I mean Null is probably a furry.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Oct 26, 2020)

timewave0 said:


> Obviously this has already been discussed to death but I think the single biggest factor in the creation of Chris’s maladaptive personality (aside from the internet of course) was his parent’s insistence that he go to regular school/classes. With some proper specialized guidance in childhood he might have been able to lead some semblance of a normal life.


To be fair, I can completely understand why they did it. I had an irl friend that had assburgers, but you'd never believe it unless he told you. He told me he was a Chris tier sperg as a young child, to the point where his primary school teachers presented the option of sending him to a special ed school to his parents. They said "fuck that" and were apparantly right to do so, as being around normal kids in high school allowed him to come out of his shell and become a well-adjusted adult.

Conversely, I know two guys who _did_ spend time at a special ed school for similar reasons, and they both informed me it was a uniformly miserable experience. They were surrounded by literal retards chimping out, constantly patronized by their teachers, and obviously ashamed of having to go to the mongoloid school. If anything they said it hindered their development, and considering they're both more stereotypically spergy than guy #1, I can't say I disagree.

I really can't blame Bob and Barb for thinking that being around neurotypical kids would maybe help Chris mature. If I had a kid like him, I'd probably do the same. Even if there's only a slim chance of it having any impact, it's preferable to attempt it than to have to admit to yourself that your son is so irreparably psychologically aberrant that he has no chance of living life conventionally, like you did.

Honestly, I don't think either approach would've had any impact on Chris. The three people I mentioned I know were self-aware enough to realize they were atypical and attempted to improve themselves. They're probably genuine high-functioning autistics, whereas Chris is a dumb, self-absorbed and lazy exceptional individual. He's always responded to anything happening to him by wallowing in and further self-validating his delusions. He just seems fundamentally unwilling and incapable of progressing, regardless of whatever life line has been thrown his way. I don't think it really matters what specific provisions you give a person in order for him to better himself, when said person just won't make use of them.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 27, 2020)

Three seconds into his own speaking part of the video and he's saying "this is sonichu from our sister dimension." And then says coles been hanging out iron man. All he had to say...ALL HE HAD TO SAY was "thank you cole, stay safe and healthy during this crisis." But then again that's assuming Chris is capable of thinking like a normal mentally sound person for at least 3 seconds


----------



## To Suffer? (Nov 14, 2020)

timewave0 said:


> It’s a trip to think about what must be going on in Barb’s head at this point. She is a conscious human being, she’s out there doing something right now as I write this. What does she think about? How does she perceive Chris and his delusions of toon worlds and dimensional shifts? It must be a profoundly miserable and confusing existence, to the extent that she is even aware of it.



I don't think Barb has a single thought that she's miserable, I guarantee she just sits around and blames everyone else for every problem she and Chris has ever had. I promise you she has never had the self aware thought "Wow my life is terrible because of my decisions" she'll die thinking "I hate the people that made XYZ happen" 

She'll never admit to anyone else she's living in a barbage or that she's living a panfully terrible life because she herself doesn't believe that she is. She thinks there's nothing wrong with how she's living. In her mind she justifies every piece of trash, every piece of clutter and every ounce of filth that she's buried herself in. The classic "Oh we just let the dogs pee and poop on newspaper because it's easier" is prime evidence for this.  She's justified every shitty decision she, and Chris have ever made. "It's not my  fault we're buried in debt, It's my families fault because they never came to help us after Bob died" 

I have a lot of contempt for Barb.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 15, 2020)

She's so far gone there's a rumour going around that barb is the other write in virginia voter and she caved to her tard son and voted Lisa simpson. She's too old to care whos president and believes she'll be dead before any real idiocy from sleepy old joe effects her personally


To Suffer? said:


> I don't think Barb has a single thought that she's miserable, I guarantee she just sits around and blames everyone else for every problem she and Chris has ever had. I promise you she has never had the self aware thought "Wow my life is terrible because of my decisions" she'll die thinking "I hate the people that made XYZ happen"
> 
> She'll never admit to anyone else she's living in a barbage or that she's living a panfully terrible life because she herself doesn't believe that she is. She thinks there's nothing wrong with how she's living. In her mind she justifies every piece of trash, every piece of clutter and every ounce of filth that she's buried herself in. The classic "Oh we just let the dogs pee and poop on newspaper because it's easier" is prime evidence for this.  She's justified every shitty decision she, and Chris have ever made. "It's not my  fault we're buried in debt, It's my families fault because they never came to help us after Bob died"
> 
> I have a lot of contempt for Barb.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Nov 15, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> I felt embarrassed for Barb in that video, she may be an mean, decrepit harpy but I don't think she deserved being treated like that by her own son.



To be fair, Barb is 0-2  in terms of raising Chris and Cole. She failed with Cole. Barb could have had a second chance with Chris. But since she didn't understand autism (and became more ignorant of it by fueling Chris' ego rather than helping him, mixed with manipulation), she's more than deserving of the hell she's living now. Most women her age would be living it up either retired living in their own home (co-leased by their kids) or living it in a luxury retirement home.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cross post from the cole smithey thread,  this was nice of him...


----------



## Net Static (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm sorry if this was already mentioned during the 22 pages here but why does Chris think Chole is hanging with Ironman and the Avengers? Does he mean the actors of the films? 

Did he saw a picture of him with some guy that looked like Tony Stark at a bar? I'm assuming it's most likely some dream he had or some delusional daydreaming


----------



## Blow Standard (Feb 12, 2021)

Net Static said:


> I'm sorry if this was already mentioned during the 22 pages here but why does Chris think Chole is hanging with Ironman and the Avengers? Does he mean the actors of the films?
> 
> Did he saw a picture of him with some guy that looked like Tony Stark at a bar? I'm assuming it's most likely some dream he had or some delusional daydreaming


A little late, but I think Chris was talking about the Cole in the other dimension. Honestly, this entire video was just a horror show.


----------



## JenkinsJinkies (Feb 12, 2021)

"just to drive over to Jersey and literally meet Batman"

I don't know why I find this sentence so hilarious.


----------



## Crustyguy (Feb 12, 2021)

I like that Chris thinks Cole would be thrilled to meet capeshit characters when Cole is the most hipster, arthouse-movie loving snob ever and probably hates superhero movies.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 12, 2021)

Crustyguy said:


> I like that Chris thinks Cole would be thrilled to meet capeshit characters when Cole is the most hipster, arthouse-movie loving snob ever and probably hates superhero movies.


I genuinely like it because Cole is a piece of shit who tried to manipulate his retarded brother into asking his mom about his real dad, which was an answer he already knew.  Part of me sort of hopes he ends up having to live a shitty super hero move of his brother's design.


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Feb 21, 2021)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> Anytime anyone tries to do high pitch 'cutesy' baby talk its annoying.


When Chris does it, it's creepy as fuck. Ivy learned that the hard way


----------

